# Roma - Milan: 3 febbraio 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (29 Gennaio 2019)

Roma - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Partita in programma domenica 3 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Dove vedere Roma - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Partita in programma domenica 3 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Partita in programma domenica 3 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Se non ci montiamo la testa dopo oggi andiamo a Roma a comandare.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Gennaio 2019)

Abbiamo un po' di slancio emotivo positivo, evitiamo di schiantarci alla grande già alla prima curva grazie.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2019)

Perdiamo


----------



## 1972 (29 Gennaio 2019)

catenaccio e contropiede, vinciamo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Dai speriamo di iniziare un buon periodo di forma.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Con squadre che fanno la partita stiamo giocando discretamente. Se la difesa tiene possiamo colpirli in ripartenza. So che si potrebbe provare a vincere ma firmerei per un pari..


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roma praticamente senza centrocampo, cristante e nzonzi out. Ambiente romano che è pronto ad esplodere (se non è già esploso). Facciamo molta attenzione a non far arrivare palla a dzeko, fermiamo i rifornimenti e possiamo giocarcela sul serio.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Altra partita delicata dove bisogna stare sul pezzo fino alla fine.
La Roma con noi ha perso due volte negli ultimi due confronti, mi aspetto che sia decisamente più difficile stavolta.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Gennaio 2019)

Il momento per noi è positivo mentre loro vivono sempre un po' sull'onda della polemica. Questa è una partita decisiva (come tutte da inizio anno, ma qua ancora di più). 
Meno male anche che Piatek ora è caricato a palla. 
Ricordo anche che loro ora si sono ripresi ... ma quando torneranno le coppe avranno di nuovo i loro problemi... anche perchè sono anche loro in annata infortuni.
La partita è complicata ma sono fiducioso.


----------



## impero rossonero (30 Gennaio 2019)

durissima....per la roma....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Sogno Cross Suso Testa Goal Piatek 
x me si realizza al 80%


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Buonissime sensazioni, di testa siamo più forti noi attualmente e questo è fondamentale a certi livelli


----------



## vannu994 (30 Gennaio 2019)

In casa quest’anno hanno perso solo con Spal e Real Madrid... Un pareggio non sarebbe male, anche se la Lazio ha la partita facile a Frosinone e la Dea gioca a Cagliari, riusciremmo comunque a mantenere il 4 posto con la speranza che Sinisa faccia lo sgambetto ai cugini


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

La Roma dietro ha enormi problemi. L'assetto non da equilibrio e lascia grandi spazi. Avremo occasioni per colpire.
Davanti però hanno tanta qualità per cui dovremo fare una partita tattica e leggere bene gli episodi. 
Lettura simile al Napoli ma la Roma è molto meno organizzata.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Il momento per noi è positivo mentre loro vivono sempre un po' sull'onda della polemica. Questa è una partita decisiva (come tutte da inizio anno, ma qua ancora di più).
> Meno male anche che Piatek ora è caricato a palla.
> Ricordo anche che loro ora si sono ripresi ... ma quando torneranno le coppe avranno di nuovo i loro problemi... anche perchè sono anche loro in annata infortuni.
> La partita è complicata ma sono fiducioso.



Partita che è fondamentale non perdere.
Più decisiva per loro che per noi comunque.


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Con squadre che fanno la partita stiamo giocando discretamente. Se la difesa tiene possiamo colpirli in ripartenza. So che si potrebbe provare a vincere ma firmerei per un pari..



Se pareggiamo mi accontento, ma non firmerei.


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Gennaio 2019)

La Roma ne sta prendendo 5 dalla Fiorentina.
Dai, dobbiamo assolutamente batterla.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

6-1


----------



## chicagousait (30 Gennaio 2019)

Domenica la Roma farà la partita della vita


----------



## iceman. (30 Gennaio 2019)

Dobbiamo assolutamente approfittare del loro momento negativo, batterli significherebbe buttarli al 90% dalla corsa alla champions.


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ma speriamo che non si ritrovano contro di noi
Dobbiamo giocare il resto della stagione come ieri!!!


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Purtroppo temo che dopo questa figuraccia tenteranno ancora di più di fare una super partita con noi per dimenticare.


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Gennaio 2019)

7-1 è finita


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Domenica non possiamo fare passi falsi contro questi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roma sarà un focolaio 
prevedo 3 giorni infuocati x i giocatori della Roma


----------



## Lambro (30 Gennaio 2019)

Partita in cui puo' succedere di tutto, che loro si sveglino e i nostri la prendano un po' sottogamba (soprattutto perchè siamo infarciti di giovani con poca esperienza) come che noi li mettiamo sotto e vadano in crisi con fischi e polemiche da parte dello stadio.
è un 1x2 come non mai.


----------



## zlatan (30 Gennaio 2019)

Non ci voleva sto 7-1 x noi...


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non ci voleva sto 7-1 x noi...



quando si piomba in un momento negativo è più facile sprofondare che risalire. Può essere che ci sia un moto d'orgoglio, ma il tempo è poco e la paura fa brutti scherzi. Di Francesco è sulla graticola e non mi sembra che anche i giocatori siano tutti con lui. Può essere tutto ... ma per me questo 7-1 va più a vantaggio che a svantaggio nostro.


----------



## mabadi (31 Gennaio 2019)

Magari giocheranno contro il tecnico


----------



## vannu994 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ma Dzeko la squalifica la sconta in campionato oppure nella prossima coppa Italia?


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Gennaio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ma Dzeko la squalifica la sconta in campionato oppure nella prossima coppa Italia?



Nella prossima coppa italia, a meno che non abbia fatto davvero una cosi cosi clamorosa nei confronti dell'arbitro da avere una squalifica a tempo, ma non credo proprio.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Ma Conti che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



La Roma più prende gol e più attaccanti mette...


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma Conti che fine ha fatto?



ha avuto un problema muscolare... poi è stato convocato per la partita di coppa ma non ancora completamente recuperato. Secondo me si fa ancora un pezzo di partita. Bene così.


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Roma più prende gol e più attaccanti mette...



4-2-3-1 formazione più logica visto che mancano due cc titolari


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ha avuto un problema muscolare... poi è stato convocato per la partita di coppa ma non ancora completamente recuperato. Secondo me si fa ancora un pezzo di partita. Bene così.



Questo per me non lo recuperiamo più..


----------



## bmb (31 Gennaio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Roma più prende gol e più attaccanti mette...



Non c'hanno altro


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non c'hanno altro



Il problema è che De Rossi avrà forse mezzo tempo nelle gambe. Forse...


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Peccato per Dzeko.. io il regolamento della coppa Italia non lo capirò mai. Quando espellono i nostri valgono per tutte le manifestazioni, mentre per il romanista ci sarà un'applicazione del regolamento diversa (l'hanno cambiato?) e potrà regolarmente giocare contro di noi dopo la partita con la Viola. Boh


Comunque loro sono messi molto male, schiereranno un centrocampo leggerissimo, l'unico giocatore fisico è De Rossi acciaccato.
E' la prima volta da inizio stagione che sfidiamo una big messa peggio di noi tra infortuni e squalifiche. E' un'occasione da non perdere, dobbiamo sbancare a Roma mandandoli all'inferno.


----------



## Capitan T (31 Gennaio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Nella prossima coppa italia, a meno che non abbia fatto davvero una cosi cosi clamorosa nei confronti dell'arbitro da avere una squalifica a tempo, ma non credo proprio.



Se ha veramente sputato all arbitro come si vocifera, penso rischi la squalifica a tempo.. in tal caso non dovrebbe esserci domenica


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Peccato per Dzeko.. io il regolamento della coppa Italia non lo capirò mai. Quando espellono i nostri valgono per tutte le manifestazioni, mentre per il romanista ci sarà un'applicazione del regolamento diversa (l'hanno cambiato?) e potrà regolarmente giocare contro di noi dopo la partita con la Viola. Boh
> 
> 
> Comunque loro sono messi molto male, schiereranno un centrocampo leggerissimo, l'unico giocatore fisico è De Rossi acciaccato.
> E' la prima volta da inizio stagione che sfidiamo una big messa peggio di noi tra infortuni e squalifiche. E' un'occasione da non perdere, dobbiamo sbancare a Roma mandandoli all'inferno.



no ogni squalifica vale per la competizione nella quale viene comminata... unica eccezione(stupida) la supercoppa italiana che conta come se fosse campionato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Questo per me non lo recuperiamo più..



l'unico modo di recuperarlo è non forzare il rientro. Se si riprende al 100% per me è un top.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Se ha veramente sputato all arbitro come si vocifera, penso rischi la squalifica a tempo.. in tal caso non dovrebbe esserci domenica



io questo sputo non l ho visto


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Designato Maresca


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

*Designato l'arbitro Maresca per Roma - Milan.*


----------



## Black (31 Gennaio 2019)

è un momento decisivo della stagione. Se vinciamo e aprofittiamo del pessimo momento dei giallorossi diamo un segnale importante al campionato. Ovvio che poi un esame importante sarà tra 2 giornate a Bergamo con questa super Atalanta


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Maresca per Roma - Milan.*



.


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Maresca per Roma - Milan.*



Mi pare che anche con Maresca abbiamo precedenti non "fortunati".
Però ormai la stessa cosa è per l'80% degli arbitri.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .





Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



.


----------



## Sotiris (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Maresca per Roma - Milan.*



E' un sicario.


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*




Vedendo la classifica, la vittoria di questa partita equivale al fatidico salto di qualità che da anni viene steccato puntualmente.
Questa volta riusciremo a vincere o rivedremo un film già visto?


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vedendo la classifica, la vittoria di questa partita equivale al fatidico salto di qualità che da anni viene steccato puntualmente.
> Questa volta riusciremo a vincere o rivedremo un film già visto?



Normalmente falliremmo, però Bakayoko e Piatek inducono all'ottimismo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Maresca per Roma - Milan.*



A quello di Bologna-Milan. Prevedo tantissimi cartellini gialli per noi, Bakayoko sicuramente ammonito nei primi 25 minuti.

Come con il Bologna dove ha espulso Bakayoko mentre il Bologna batteva come voleva.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .





Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Turca titolare forever and ever.


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turca titolare forever and ever.



Giusto così. Il cocco di Gattuso che resti sempre titolare e che ci porti in Champions, e se non ci riesce che caccino sia lui sia Gattuso.


----------



## Naruto98 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Ripeto, non sempre Piatek si inventerà due goal. Gioco offensivo nullo sia per incapacità del Mister che per interpreti, rischio di un pareggio alto considerando poi che la Roma ne ha prese 7 contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, non sempre Piatek si inventerà due goal. Gioco offensivo nullo sia per incapacità del Mister che per interpreti, rischio di un pareggio alto.



Esatto. Che poi stiamo esaltando a dismisura la nostra fase difensiva, ma Martedì il Napoli ce ne poteva fare davvero tanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Che poi stiamo esaltando a dismisura la nostra fase difensiva, ma Martedì il Napoli ce ne poteva fare davvero tanti.



Ma dove? Hanno fatto mezzo tiro. Non avrebbero segnato manco giocando due giorni di fila.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Assolutamente da vincere, ne hanno appena acchiappati 7 dalla Fiorentina, bisogna sfruttare questo loro momento negativo!
Per una volta, sfruttiamo questa occasione!


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .





Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



.


----------



## meteoras1982 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma dove? Hanno fatto mezzo tiro. Non avrebbero segnato manco giocando due giorni di fila.



Ah ah infatti concordo alla grande con te, dove li hanno fatto tutti questi tiri?? Io non li ho visti proprio!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Turca titolare forever and ever.



Secondo me dovrebbe giocare Borini, lo vedo meglio sul piano atletico e mentale.


----------



## Boomer (1 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Che poi stiamo esaltando a dismisura la nostra fase difensiva, ma Martedì il Napoli ce ne poteva fare davvero tanti.



Le maggiori occasioni sono arrivate da calci piazzati e un tiro di insigne pulito da dentro l'area. Il resto erano tiri da 30 metri o sporcati.

Per fortuna che Cristante e Nzozzo non ci sono perchè ci avrebbero sicuro segnato di testa ( è l'unica cosa che sanno fare ).


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2019)

Probabili formazioni dalla GDS


----------



## Aron (1 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



Non l'avrei mai detto, ma a questo punto preferisco vedere Borini titolare piuttosto che Calhanoglu.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Le maggiori occasioni sono arrivate da calci piazzati e un tiro di insigne pulito da dentro l'area. Il resto erano tiri da 30 metri o sporcati.
> 
> Per fortuna che Cristante e Nzozzo non ci sono perchè ci avrebbero sicuro segnato di testa ( è l'unica cosa che sanno fare ).



Insigne totalmente solo in area, che fortunatamente l'ha sparata addosso a Donnarumma.. poi hanno attaccato solo loro soprattutto nel secondo tempo..


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



Arriviamo con tante certezze mentre loro con l'umore sotto i tacchi, depressi e con una tifoseria pronta a fischiare al primo passaggio sbagliato.
Bisogna colpire appena si sentirà l'odore del sangue.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



sembriamo superiori in tutti i reparti e anche singolarmente. poi vabbè la palla è rotonda.


----------



## sipno (1 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma dove? Hanno fatto mezzo tiro. Non avrebbero segnato manco giocando due giorni di fila.



Non è per niente vero. Di tiri ne sono arrivai tanti ma tutti centrali o facili per Gigio.
Il problema è stato anche il loro che ultimamente fanno fatica con chiunque.

Noi abbiamo degli ottimi centrali, a mio avvviso dopo la Gobba il miglior reparto difensivo, ma pecchiamo di organizzazione.

Poi se per voi è difendere bene il fatto di chiudersi in 11 in area allora alzo le mani, ma a casa mia si difende bene quando gli attaccanti fanno gli attaccanti, quando i centrocampisti impostano e i difensori difendono.

Poi la miglior difesa è il non far arrivare la palla all'avversario mentre noi siamo specializzati a dargliela in bocca ed attenderlo in area chiusi a riccio.

Si sa che il napoli va in difficoltà così, ma questo è il nostro modo di guiocare contro chiunque, che sia la Sampdoria o il Napoli.

Una vergogna per il gioco del calcio. Per questo detesto Gattuso, ho detestato allegri e chiunque gioca in questo modo orribile.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



.


----------



## sipno (1 Febbraio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ah ah infatti concordo alla grande con te, dove li hanno fatto tutti questi tiri?? Io non li ho visti proprio!!!


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2019)

Quando inizieremo a vedere Conti almeno ad inizio partita?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Febbraio 2019)

Se non si vince domenica sera siamo veramente una barzelletta dai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



Dobbiamo vincere e basta.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



Ho molti dubbi.
Penso che dopo la batosta di Firenze Di Francesco farà molti cambiamenti contro di noi. A cominciare dal modulo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Febbraio 2019)

Se fossimo una squadra con le palle dovremmo spazzarli via viste le loro condizioni, ma visto che il nostro eroico condottiero se la fa addosso anche contro il Dudelange mi aspetto la solita partita di sofferenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Sottovalutare la Roma è il modo migliore per perdere.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sottovalutare la Roma è il modo migliore per perdere.



Concordo, non si spazza via niente.
Si gioca a Roma e sanno che devono vincere.
Concentrati e rispettosi.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sottovalutare la Roma è il modo migliore per perdere.



Verissimo.

Dimentichiamo subito il 7-1 di Firenze, ci conviene.

Leggo già di persone che si portano avanti: "se non li asfaltiamo Gattuso è un idiota"


----------



## Nils (2 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



Sarò matto ma io avrei riconfermato Castellito e Borini sulle fascie, la Roma è in un periodo di flessione atletica,
due esterni così potrebbero permetterci di torchiarli, poi nella ripresa una volta stanchi e con più spazi, inserirei Suso e Cutrone per castigarli.


----------



## Aron (2 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> Sarò matto ma io avrei riconfermato Castellito e Borini sulle fascie, la Roma è in un periodo di flessione atletica,
> due esterni così potrebbero permetterci di torchiarli, poi nella ripresa una volta stanchi e con più spazi, inserirei Suso e Cutrone per castigarli.



Pur di non vedere Calhanoglu, mille volte Borini titolare.


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



Purtroppo con quell' esterno sinistro partiamo già in 10.
Sarà dura andare oltre il pareggio.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con quell' esterno sinistro partiamo già in 10.
> Sarà dura andare oltre il pareggio.



Sarà durissima, ma questo pessimismo è francamente immotivato


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sarà durissima, ma questo pessimismo è francamente immotivato



Il pessimismo è dovuto dal fatto che se il turco parte titolare, non viene tolto mai.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2019)

.
[MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] Quota e non riportare fake news. C'è il ban.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## davoreb (2 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> Sarò matto ma io avrei riconfermato Castellito e Borini sulle fascie, la Roma è in un periodo di flessione atletica,
> due esterni così potrebbero permetterci di torchiarli, poi nella ripresa una volta stanchi e con più spazi, inserirei Suso e Cutrone per castigarli.



Sono d'accordo sul provare castellito al posto di chala sulla sinistra. 

Borini è inadatto.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



.


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



L'unico appunto che si può fare è la scelta di lasciare fuori Laxalt che dopo la prova col Napoli sembrava in palla sostituendo un Rodriguez in perenne difficoltà. 
Su Conti però qualche parolina dovrebbe spenderla Gattuso, va bene risparmiarlo ma farlo giocare qualche volta da titolare non mi sembra così azzardato.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> L'unico appunto che si può fare è la scelta di lasciare fuori Laxalt che dopo la prova col Napoli sembrava in palla sostituendo un Rodriguez in perenne difficoltà.
> Su Conti però qualche parolina dovrebbe spenderla Gattuso, va bene risparmiarlo ma farlo giocare qualche volta da titolare non mi sembra così azzardato.



La verità è che Conti sta pagando oltre un anno di inattività, c'è gente che fisicamente sta meglio di lui... sarebbe bello poterlo far giocare di più, ma non è facile.... salvo infortuni dei compagni per lui questa seconda parte di stagione sarà un fare minutaggi di tanto in tanto, il prossimo anno con la preparazione nelle gambe si giocherà il posto al massimo con i compagni.


----------



## andreima (2 Febbraio 2019)

Chala non è il suo ruolo quello che si continua a obbligare a fare,e meglio Casti a questo punto..


----------



## andreima (2 Febbraio 2019)

Oppure uno scambio paqueta Chala


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

*Probabili formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## Djici (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla GDS



Preferirei vedere Conti esterno sinistro al posto di Calha


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Premesso che non conosco ancora sto Zaniolo, ma poche storie: siamo più forti e dobbiamo provare a vincere a tutti i costi.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Già più probabile. Per me Di Francesco farà cambiamenti tattici sicuramente


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Di francesco si è coperto non poco.
Credo oggi non porterà più 8 uomini sopra la linea della palla.
Partita nella quale servirà pazienza : la roma concederà qualcosa in termini di tenuta mentale e noi dovremo colpire al momento giusto.
Oggi si vince in ripartenza, mi auguro si sbagli poco nelle scelte e nelle giocate.
Sogno paquetà che imbuca per piatek.


----------



## Maximo (3 Febbraio 2019)

Di Francesco sa perfettamente che non può lasciarci superiorità in mezzo al campo, sarebbe un suicidio, per questo credo che al di la dello schieramento teorico sia Florenzi che Zaniolo verranno a dare una grande mano in mezzo.

Partita molto difficile per il Milan, spero in una grande prestazione di Paquetà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non so bene perche, ma questa per me é la classica partita dove De Rossi puo beccarsi la solita espulsione se troviamo un arbitro non propenso a ignorare i suoi falli.


----------



## Nils (3 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Premesso che non conosco ancora sto Zaniolo, ma poche storie: siamo più forti e dobbiamo provare a vincere a tutti i costi.



Più forti non mi pare, ma per lo meno dovremmo aver colmato il gap delle scorse stagioni.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non dobbiamo farci influenzare troppo dal 7-1 in coppa Italia, nelle ultime partite la Roma aveva sempre vinto tranne a Bergamo dove si è fatta recuperare 3 goal (pareggiare lì di questi tempi non è da buttare).

Dobbiamo fare una partita come contro il Napoli in coppa Italia e allora possiamo farcela, la Roma in difesa è vulnerabile.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



*Secondo Sky, la Roma dovrebbe giocare con Schick in attacco, sulla destra,e Zaniolo a centrocampo insieme a De Rossi e Pellegrini.*


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

*Probabili formazioni: ultimissime da Sky*


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, la Roma dovrebbe giocare con Schick in attacco, sulla destra,e Zaniolo a centrocampo insieme a De Rossi e Pellegrini.*



Si copre Di Francesco.

La partita di coppa Italia mi ha lasciato un entusiasmo che non provavo da un bel po', speriamo di non rimanere delusi.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni: ultimissime da Sky*



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni: ultimissime da Sky*



Dzeko ed El Shaarawy sono quelli che mi preoccupano di più.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dzeko ed El Shaarawy sono quelli che mi preoccupano di più.



Secondo me gli dice bene a non avere n'zonzi e Cristante. De Rossi è un giocatore di una certa esperienza quindi sarà carico come non mai con tanta voglia di riscattarsi dopo la figuraccia, e pellegrini secondo me è il loro miglior centrocampista. Se giocano così comunque puntano a fare una partita molto offensiva, noi ci chiuderemo in area come sempre e spereremo in un contropiede o in un colpo di C*** quasi sicuramente. Partiranno a 3000 facendo pressing a tutto spiano, ma se superiamo i primi 60' senza beccare goal abbiamo buone possibilità di portare a casa almeno 1 punto secondo me.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

inizia a salirmi l'ansia.. se vogliamo il 4° posto 
non dobbiamo sbagliare queste partite 
spero nella cattiveria di Piatek


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Febbraio 2019)

Analizzando oggettivamente la situazione, uscire con un pareggio non sarebbe un male; mi auguro comunque che i calciatori non facciano questi ragionamenti e scendano in campo con il coltello fra i denti.


----------



## Boomer (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dzeko ed El Shaarawy sono quelli che mi preoccupano di più.



Se ci segna El Coca dobbiamo ritirarci.


----------



## sipno (3 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> inizia a salirmi l'ansia.. se vogliamo il 4° posto
> non dobbiamo sbagliare queste partite
> spero nella cattiveria di Piatek



Contro sta roma un pareggio è un fallimento


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni: ultimissime da Sky*



Come scritto in questi giorni mi aspetto delle novità tattiche da Di Francesco. 
Oltre allo scontato ritorno all'amato 433, argomento su cui ci sarebbe parecchio da criticare Monchi


----------



## __king george__ (3 Febbraio 2019)

questa è probabilmente la partita che sto sentendo di più da inizio stagione…..proabilmente anche più della supercoppa...


----------



## andreima (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vincere e il top ma non crediate che o giallorossi vengano in ciabatte perché in sti giorni l.unica cosa che gli hanno imposto e di vedere entrare in campo e sputare sangue


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se ci segna El Coca dobbiamo ritirarci.



Non portare sfiga


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Partita molto pericolosa e da giocare con inteligenza, dobbiamo assolutamente provare a vincerla.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

*Ufficiali

Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko

Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*


----------



## fra29 (3 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*



Forza Ragazzi, questa è importantissima!!


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*



.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*



Questa conta molto. Dalla Germania con voi. Forza Milan.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*



L'Inter ha perso in casa col Bologna...vincere stasera significherebbe arrivargli a 2 punti.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*



Attenzione, questo commento contiene spoiler delle analisi post-partita: se vinciamo è solo perché la Roma è in crisi, se non vinciamo siamo dei caproni che non riescono a battere nemmeno una "Rometta" in crisi.


----------



## evangel33 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Inutile dire quanto è fondamentale vincere stasera dopo la sconfitta dell'Inter. Ve ne prego, partita da Milan. Non giochiamo per lo 0-0!Andiamo a vincere sta partita!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*



Questa settimana si può dire che dobbiamo vincere, o ci va ancora bene il pareggio?


----------



## Comic Sans (3 Febbraio 2019)

Quindi, la Roma viene da una situazione disastrosa e l'Inter ha appena perso. Mmm. Non vinceremo mai.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*



Ma COnti perché non gioca più si può sapere?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*



Dai! Bisogna vincere! 

Spero di vedere Conti almeno 20 minuti stasera.


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vediamo se come al solito riusciamo a vanificare i regali degli altri. Forza ragazziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Emme (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cmq vada ci saranno una 50 pagine contro Gattuso...


----------



## impero rossonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

rossoneri siamo noi... ma chi c..... siete voi ?


----------



## Maximo (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Roma (4-3-3) Olsen; Karsdorp, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; De Rossi, Pellegrini; Florenzi, Zaniolo, Schick; Dzeko
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Rodriguez; Kessié, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Calhanogli, Suso, Piatek.*



E' fondamentale non sprecare quest'occasione anche se non sarà affatto facile. Forza Milan!


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Cmq vada ci saranno una 50 pagine contro Gattuso...



Giusto così anche solo perché fa giocare Calhanoglu


----------



## 6Baresi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questa settimana si può dire che dobbiamo vincere, o ci va ancora bene il pareggio?



Sai com'è...tutte le volte che DOBBIAMO vincere...pareggiamo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

questi ne hanno presi sette a Firenze. Vediamo che dobbiamo fare


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vincere è fondamentale oggi. Non si può sbagliare. 
Non si può sprecare (ancora) un'occasione così


----------



## Nils (3 Febbraio 2019)

LA Roma è una bestia ferita, darà l'anima dopo la scoppola di Firenze,
a mio parere andrebbe benissimo anche un pareggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Appena inquadrato Maresca gia lo odio


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

mi è salita l'ansia come ai bei tempi.
di solito portava bene....


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

metro arbitrale già chiarissimo. 
fischiare a senso unico


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cominciamo bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

suso...... già cotto. non si può reggere con 2 esterni così..


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Musacchio fuori partita. Non bene


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

De Rossi infame. Ormai il suo apporto alla Roma sta nel simulare fallacci e cercare di far espellere gli avversari.
Bollito, non reggerebbe neanche il ritmo dell’ Mls da tre anni a questa parte.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ci stiamo abbassando troppo


----------



## 6Baresi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Approccio iniziale terrificante...


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallate...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Musacchio bene, direi.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sbaglio o Kessie cammina?


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma stiamo facendo una tedesca? Olsen si é andato a prendere un caffè


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Entrati malissimo...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo il profeta del Peppinismo, Gattuso ha richiamato la squadra a un atteggiamento più prudente in fase difensiva; in fase di non possesso, dovranno schierarsi col 4-5-1. Quando mai è stato diverso?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che tira sto Suso


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non mi piace quest'inizio, dovevamo fare subito partita noi.

Una cosa che non mi piace di Gattuso è che ogni volta cambia formazione. Non va bene perchè non giocheranno mai a menadito così


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Siamo totalmente fuori ritmo partita, la Roma gioca troppo facilmente. Sveglia adesso, oppure oggi non si porta a casa neanche un punto.
Inizio peggiore non potevamo farlo.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Se pensano di imbucare piontek con 2 centrali come quelli della roma la vedo un po' dura


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il tiro di Suso.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lo spumeggiante gioco del Guardiola dei poveri


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Febbraio 2019)

La solita partita orrenda, tipica di quando bisogna vincere


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ecco. Solita partita che giochiamo malissimo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> La solita partita orrenda, tipica di quando bisogna vincere



È sempre così. Giochiamo 4/5 partite male con risultati infimi, ne vinciamo una, Gattuso miglior allenatore la mondo, quella dopo perdiamo e ricomincia il periodo no.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

A parte la fuga di Paquetà sulla fascia abbiamo costruito un'azione?


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> È sempre così. Giochiamo 4/5 partite male con risultati infimi, ne vinciamo una, Gattuso miglior allenatore la mondo, quella dopo perdiamo e ricomincia il periodo no.



Scontato, perchè la squadra è, nel suo complesso, mediocre ed è guidata da un allenatore mediocre.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non è che Baka si è montato un po' la testa? Lo vedo in difficoltà


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

mica facile in 9 contro 11.

bravi l'esterno non serve


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il centrocampo della Roma sta facendo la differenza, poco da fare.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

abbiamo già il braccino corto. 

inizio pessimo, se queste sono le premesse un pari è grasso che cola. 
p.s. suso mi ha già stufato.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> La solita partita orrenda, tipica di quando bisogna vincere



la storia del milan delle ultime 7 stagioni...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non è che Baka si è montato un po' la testa? Lo vedo in difficoltà



Oggi lo sto vedendo anch'io molto in difficoltà


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso osceno finora. Musacchio difensivamente è sempre saltato negli 1vs1. Malissimo finora la squadra.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

16 minuti di gioco orrendo


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Giallo??????????????????????????????????


----------



## 6Baresi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non stiamo giocando, stiamo solo contenendo.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Meno male che Manolas ha fatto la cavolata...giallo pesante


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahahah stiamo palesemente giocando "palla a caso in avanti speriamo Piatek segni"


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah stiamo palesemente giocando "palla a caso in avanti speriamo Piatek segni"



Schema Gattuso


----------



## 6Baresi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Palla lunga e pedalare...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma avete visto cosa stava facendo Donnarumma? Follia, si era esposto al pallonetto...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sul pareggio metterei due firme, non una...
Ogni volta che la vittoria è un più importante del solito ci esibiamo con queste prestazioni al limite della decenza. Incomprensibile la sufficienza di alcuni dei nostri.


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso per sta squadra è un peso, rallenta il gioco


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

già 2 gialli roma, ottimo.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

abbiamo gli esterni più scarsi della serie A


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

che tocco di mer.da zaniolo. questo fa poca strada


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Grande Kessiè nel recupero stasera


----------



## 6Baresi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Hanno inquadrato il turco...pensavo non giocasse...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ideona quella di mettere i cross contro i due cristoni centrali della Roma, eh!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bakayoko finora male


----------



## jacky (3 Febbraio 2019)

Zero gioco zero gioco


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Sul pareggio metterei due firme, non una...
> Ogni volta che la vittoria è un più importante del solito ci esibiamo con queste prestazioni al limite della decenza. Incomprensibile la sufficienza di alcuni dei nostri.



Risultato della provincilizzazione della mentalità, appena hanno un minimo di pressione addosso, si sciolgono, da buon provinciale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

ma raga bastacon sto zero gioco. è appena iniziata pensiamo di andare a roma e vincere 3-0 dopo 25 minuti? mah


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eccoloooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

*Gooooooooooooollll

Piatek!*


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bum bum bum


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

mamma mia "ricky" paquetà 

e il pistolero.....che sentenza.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pum pum pum


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sempre lui! Boom Boom Boom!


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pionteeeekkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

higuain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ah no piatekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

goooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllll

PIATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## R41D3N (3 Febbraio 2019)

Piatekkkkkkkk


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

Gran bella giocata di Paccheta


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Risultato della provincilizzazione della mentalità, appena hanno un minimo di pressione addosso, si sciolgono, da buon provinciale.



Dopo sette/otto anni così possiamo definirlo un classico.
Confermo la firma del pareggio, gol non figlio della prestazione. Ottimo comunque


----------



## Heaven (3 Febbraio 2019)

PiPa <3


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Addio Gonzalo, grazie di tutto!! Piatek è così forte che non perderò manco più tempo a gufarti.


----------



## eldero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Fazio quanto dorme?!


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Colgo l’occasione per ribadirlo: dipendiamo totalmente da Paqueta e Piatek per il posto Champions (ai quali si può aggiungere Bakayoko).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Piateeek


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paquetà seconda punta o comunque più avanti sarebbe illegale.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

I 2 nuovi


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Meno male i nuovi ragazzi, se aspettiamo una giocata della turca o di Suso stiamo freschi


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sti due ci faranno godere


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Paquetà seconda punta o comunque più avanti sarebbe illegale.



Devastante! Avessimo solo dei centrocampisti più decenti...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che palle sta turca


----------



## Emme (3 Febbraio 2019)

E nonostante tutto...abbiamo segnato...nonostante i nostri filosofi del calcio...vabbé un po' didpiace per chi continua a rodersi il fegato...bene così


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

ma solo io sto così male che faccio fatica a guardarla?????
mamma mia... sensazioni dimenticate


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Calha...per la miseria!!! Giocala più semplice...


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non capisco questo abbassarsi


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

bello che erano già partiti i processi di intristimento per paqueta e alla dirigenza per lo scambio pipa piatek...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che macellai


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

La roma sta svampando.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Dai dai che siamo nella situazione ideale...l'ambiente è ostile per loro...siamo avanti di uno.
Dobbiamo mettere il secondo prima dell'intervallo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Febbraio 2019)

Giochiamo veramente male comunque...

Meno male che ci sono Krzysztof e Paquetà!


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma sto turco la sa fare qualcosa?


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che mer sto turco


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Calhanoglu mi fa rimpiangere il peggior Taraabt


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

L'orrore di Calhanoglu.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma sto turco la sa fare qualcosa?



Deprimersi e continuare a sbagliare in una sorta di doomloop eterno.


----------



## gabri (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ridate la 10 a Keisuke per favore.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

sta turca maledetta


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma davvero Gattuso ha chiesto di tenere Calhanoglu?
Basterebbe solo questo per un esonero


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu mi fa rimpiangere il peggior Taraabt



con lui saremmo davanti all'inter


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Gran parata!


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo kessie


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sta turca non ce la fa


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ecco cosa significa giocare sempre bassi. Te li porti in area. Non capisco.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Piuttosto metti Borini lì a sinistra


----------



## Emme (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma magistrale


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Grande Donnarumma!


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Deprimersi e continuare a sbagliare in una sorta di doomloop eterno.



 Geniale e purtroppo vero.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

che schifo il catenaccio


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

bello giocare in 9


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma perché non mette mai Conti che è il miglior terzino italiano per distacco?


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Calabria e i suoi piedi quadrati.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso è un danno oggi.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ma perché non mette mai Conti che è il miglior terzino italiano per distacco?



veramente assurdo...Calabria sta facendo pietà


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Male Suso


----------



## Emme (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brutta sta punizione


----------



## Heaven (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il mistero Andrea Conti.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

i 2 esterni sono la nostra rovina, troppo troppo lenti. 

uno fra borini e casti darebbero un minimo di velocità in più. 

e occhio che quest'arbitro ha il cartellino facile.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Suso è un danno oggi.



solo oggi?


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Giallo per Suso...l'altro tallone da killer di stasera


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che ignoranza Kessie sui contropiedi


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie fa 1 cosa giusta e 3 sbagliate.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Stiamo tenendo la roma in partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Giallo per Suso...l'altro tallone da killer di stasera



questo fino a marzo sarà un chalanoglu bis


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Se dico che Kessiè è una capra, le capre mi querelano per diffamazione.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ogni pallone che tocca il turco si trasforma in mer


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> veramente assurdo...Calabria sta facendo pietà



A me Calabria non dispiace, ha un po’ i piedi come Pistorius ma il suo lo fa, ma perché non schiera i migliore del ruolo a disposizione? È veramente folle. Finisce che poi si stufa e chiede la cessione così ce lo prendiamo nel didietro


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Gli esterni del Milan stasera avrebbero vita facile ma abbiamo i peggiori in campo.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Manchiamo d'intensità in questa fase


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che ignoranza


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Il mistero Andrea Conti.



Troppo offensivo per l'idea di gioco del mister O


----------



## Pivellino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Babba bia che schifo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso male stasera, sembra che abbia anche voglia di farsi sbattere fuori.


----------



## 6Baresi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ho l'orchite a guardare sta partita...


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna che parate!


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Complimenti a Gattuso.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paratone


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

mamma mia gigio. 

aiuto. 

suso se va avanti così rischia il rosso.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna Dollarù che bestia


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Gigio miracoloso


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma si sta guadagnando lo stipendio.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma da monumento


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Subito da vendere a 80 milioni e rifacciamo il centrocampo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma ci salva in tutte le partite. Hanno giocato solo loro. Come sempre.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ben ritornato Gigio


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Rodriguez che si fa anticipare dalla mezza pippa ceca


----------



## jacky (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non proviamo neanche a giocare a pallone.
Che pena... e vengono da un 1-7 questi!


----------



## sipno (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma sta vincendo la partita.
A dimostrazione del nostro calcio di m....

Che schifo che facciamo


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che finalmente Gigio sia tornato quello di due anni fa?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Non La porteremo a casa così.


----------



## Pivellino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lo schema mi pare sia aspettare che pareggino


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Boh, fate come vi pare, ma a questo spettacolo, se così lo possiamo chiamare, non piace. Stiamo tenendo la roma in partita, che sta meritando ampiamente il pareggio. Abbiamo trovato casualmente il goal, ma se questo sarà l’andazzo del secondo tempo io non credo che porteremo nemmeno il pareggio a casa.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Febbraio 2019)

ok conta il risultato ma davvero il "gioco" non si può vedere raga...


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tra Kessie, Calhanoglu e Suso stiamo giocando in evidente inferiorità numeroca


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Al di là del risultato, il nostro catenaccio ci espone a pericoli continui.
Ma ci vuole tanto a tenere palla un po' di più?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Meriterebbe la Roma il vantaggio.

Ma una volta tanto un pó ci gira bene, un pó finalmente incassiamo la bravura del nostro portiere.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Febbraio 2019)

Siamo onesti...

Abbiamo giocato veramente male... Praticamente gioca solo la Roma...

Bene solo il risultato... Ma continuando così riusciremo a mantenerlo?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

I sostenitori di Gattuso mi devono dire adesso indipendentemente dal risultato se è possibile giocare cosi. Anche col Napoli è stato uguale solo che abbiamo fatto due gol subito. Tutte le giochiamo così, tutte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2019)

Giocando così non andiamo da nessuna parte, bassissimi ed arroccati in difesa, attacca solo la Roma


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ora mi prenderò qualche insulto, ma per quanto faccia schifo il turco ma almeno corre si impegna e qualche contrasto lo fa, suso é totalmente fuori gioco non corre vuole solo la palla sui piedi, sinceramente mi fa venire il latte alle ginocchia


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sugli esterni sono nettamente superiori. Ma guarda te se ci tocca invocare Borini


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Non La porteremo a casa così.



Loro nel secondo tempo dovrebbero calare.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Subito dentro Conti e uno tra Samu e Borini...sennò la vedo veramente male


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Boh, fate come vi pare, ma a questo spettacolo, se così lo possiamo chiamare, non piace. Stiamo tenendo la roma in partita, che sta meritando ampiamente il pareggio. Abbiamo trovato casualmente il goal, ma se questo sarà l’andazzo del secondo tempo io non credo che porteremo nemmeno il pareggio a casa.



perchè sui singoli siamo più forti. alla faccia di chi dice che la rosa è scarsa


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Io non ce la faccio a vedere sta agonia altri 45 minuti, non si può una volta andati in vantaggio rinunciare a giocare e abbassarsi totalmente. Ma quell'incapace contro chi crede di giocare? Bah...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2019)

A leggere alcuni commenti pare che stiamo perdendo 3-0.

Io non capisco


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Abbiamo portato a casa il primo tempo non so come.
Bisogna cambiare qualcosa per evitare di soffrire allo stesso modo per altri 45 minuti, altrimenti è praticamente impossibile tenere l'uno a zero.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Al di là del risultato, il nostro catenaccio ci espone a pericoli continui.
> Ma ci vuole tanto a tenere palla un po' di più?



Non è un catenaccio, è che alcuni giocatori sbagliano ogni giocata e ci obbligano ad un fraseggio sterile per non rischiare.

Suso è evanescente e Kessiè-Turca-Rodriguez impresentabili.
La Roma non ha giocatori così fuori dal match


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tra Kessie, Calhanoglu e Suso stiamo giocando in evidente inferiorità numeroca



Mamma mia...

Due che non sanno stare al mondo ed uno che pensa ai peni suoi ed a cercare di fare il fenomeno per conto suo.



Comunque come al 80% delle volte giochiamo piuttosto male.


----------



## Heaven (3 Febbraio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Io non ce la faccio a vedere sta agonia altri 45 minuti, non si può una volta andati in vantaggio rinunciare a giocare e abbassarsi totalmente. Ma quell'incapace contro chi crede di giocare? Bah...



La cosa tragica è che nemmeno prima del goal la partita era diversa  speriamo bene daiiiii!


----------



## danjr (3 Febbraio 2019)

verremo fuori nel secondo tempo, abbiate fede


----------



## Kayl (3 Febbraio 2019)

Castillejo e Conti, abbiamo bisogno di velocità.


----------



## koti (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallate


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A leggere alcuni commenti pare che stiamo perdendo 3-0.
> 
> Io non capisco



Se non avessimo un mostro (perché un mostro è, al netto degli errori, ma ha 19 anni) staremmo parlando di un 2-1 comodo comodo


----------



## Igniorante (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A leggere alcuni commenti pare che stiamo perdendo 3-0.
> 
> Io non capisco



Dai nonostante il vantaggio siamo troppo esposti al pareggio. 
Bisognerebbe cambiare atteggiamento, finché siamo ancora avanti. 
Le paure del tifoso nascono tutte da lì.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Febbraio 2019)

gattuso nello spogliatoio "bene cosi ma state un po' più dietro...vi vedo troppo propositivi...abbiamo superato addirittura il centrocampo con 2 uomini questo non va bene…"


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Ci stanno prendendo a pallate



Bah, ultima occasione a parte non hanno creato grandissimi pericoli, ma così non va proprio


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A leggere alcuni commenti pare che stiamo perdendo 3-0.
> 
> Io non capisco



Se non fosse per Gigio quello sarebbe il parziale!


----------



## andreima (3 Febbraio 2019)

Era normale che la R oma facesse la partita della vita ora vita,ritmi impressionanti,tanto pressing ..ora vediamo se tengono il ritmo a 1000 all'
Ora


----------



## LukeLike (3 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per Gigio quello sarebbe il parziale!



Cambia canale...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Per me Bakayoko gioca paradossalmente troppo alto oggi. Forse gasato dalla ultima prestazione


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

La solita INUTILE partita di Chalacoso


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A leggere alcuni commenti pare che stiamo perdendo 3-0.
> 
> Io non capisco


Forse guardi solo il risultato e non la partita


----------



## andreima (3 Febbraio 2019)

Gigio deve parare e un giocatore del Milan


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

E


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A leggere alcuni commenti pare che stiamo perdendo 3-0.
> 
> Io non capisco



Stiamo 1-0 perché Donnarumma le sta parando tutte. Altrimenti il risultato sarebbe stato ben diverso. O no? O stiamo dominando?


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Davanti solo Paqueta e Piateck. Poi niente. Bisogna fare molto di più. La Roma per ora più pericolosa, ma stiamo vincendo noi. Bisogna far salire il baricentro per soffrire meno e attaccare di più per fare il secondo gol.
Gli esterni di attacco male entrambi, soprattutto Suso che dovrebbe aiutarci molto di più


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Cambia canale...



Perchè non è vero che ha perso almeno 3 palle "inpossibili" Cambia tu canale perchè è evidente che hai oggettività


----------



## andreima (3 Febbraio 2019)

Quando parano a noi allora...e va be' ma le prende tutte..quello si che è buono


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Perchè non è vero che ha perso almeno 3 palle "inpossibili" Cambia tu canale perchè è evidente che hai oggettività



Lascia perdere.

È una partita persa contro quelli che non vogliono vedere...



Abbiamo giocato peggio e rischiato molto di più ma ci è andate bene con un'ottima giocata in attacco e ad avere un ottimo (al momento) portiere.

Ma se continua così si rischia grosso.


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Male il gioco ma non è una novità, finchè non entriamo in champions il risultato mi basta e avanza.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma-Romagnoli-Bakayoko-Paquetá-Piatek è davvero una grande base


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> E
> 
> Stiamo 1-0 perché Donnarumma le sta parando tutte. Altrimenti il risultato sarebbe stato ben diverso. O no? O stiamo dominando?



2 grandi parate, 1 per un errore da dilettante di Rodriguez.

A leggere alcuni commenti pare che siamo stati presi a pallonate per tutto il primo tempo.
Per ora ci è andata bene, dobbiamo cambiare qualcosa, ma non esageriamo *-come al solito-* col pessimismo mamma mia


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sugli esterni sono nettamente superiori. Ma guarda te se ci tocca invocare Borini



io preferisco rinunciare al tasso tecnico di uno dei 2 (che poi anche qua ci sarebbe da discutere, soprattutto sulla turca), e metter dentro qualcuno di rapido e di corsa come casti/borini. 

a costo di rinunciare alla tecnica. 

se la roma si scopre nel secondo tempo, hai voglia a portare contropiedi con quelle 2 palle al piede.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vantaggio immeritato
Secondo me, loro caleranno fisicamente nel secondo tempo perché hanno fatto grande pressing. Comunque finora non meritiamo i tre punti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma il migliore, bene Romagnoli, Piatek e Paqueta, benino Kessie e Rodriguez, Baka da alti e bassi.

Peggiori in campo nettamente SUso e - manco dirlo - la turco, specialmente il secondo ha sbagliato tutto ma proprio tutto


Comunque Zaniolo é fortissimo, ma oggi non finira la partita. Dopo l'ammonizione due falli e un pallone gettonata per terra dopo il fischio del arbitro con richiamo di Maresca. Un altro fallino da mezzo giallo e deve beccarsi il rosso


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2019)

Come ampiamente previsto, non è la Roma del 7 - 1 di Firenze.

Bravo Gigio, anzi bravissimo.

Letali i nostri due nuovi campioni Paquetà - Piatek

Nel secondo tempo, faremo molto meglio secondo me.

Avanti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Se non avessimo un mostro (perché un mostro è, al netto degli errori, ma ha 19 anni) staremmo parlando di un 2-1 comodo comodo





Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dai nonostante il vantaggio siamo troppo esposti al pareggio.
> Bisognerebbe cambiare atteggiamento, finché siamo ancora avanti.
> Le paure del tifoso nascono tutte da lì.





EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per Gigio quello sarebbe il parziale!



Si ma ragazzi non è che Gigio gioca con gli altri. È lì per parare.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi non è che Gigio gioca con gli altri. È lì per parare.



Esatto


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Donnarumma-Romagnoli-Bakayoko-Paquetá-Piatek è davvero una grande base



si ma il resto è da Chievo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Dentro Borini o Samu please


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Stiamo incontrando una Roma ferita, con il pubblico contro e che sta giocando al meglio delle sue possibilità attuali. 
Eppure siamo in vantaggio e possiamo pensare di portarla a casa se solo riuscissimo a sfruttare 1 contropiede 1 che sicuramente ci lasceranno.

Oggi io guardo al risultato! E' troppo importante vincerla e arrivare a -2 dall'Inter. 

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Donnarumma-Romagnoli-Bakayoko-Paquetá-Piatek è davvero una grande base



Aggiungi Conti (che gottuso proprio non lo ****) un probabile Caldara (da verificare) ed anche Kessiè che npon ha piedi buonissimi ma fa una diga a centrocampo che vorrei sempre.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Quando parano a noi allora...e va be' ma le prende tutte..quello si che è buono



È buono perché significa che tu stai giocando bene e hai molte occasioni da goal. Se li subisci, significa che sei costantemente sotto scacco degli avversari. E visto che la fortuna nel calcio ha un certo impatto, ce la stiamo rischiando.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi non è che Gigio gioca con gli altri. È lì per parare.



Si Lollo ma non è che devi giocare con la speranza che il portiere le pari tutte eh?
Se fa tante parate vuol dire che stai subendo molto e che quindi qualcosa nel gioco non funziona.


Ci è andata bene ma qualcosa deve cambiare (a partire dal togliere Calhanoglu che è inaccettabile).


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sono d'accordo un po' con tutte le valutazioni ma non paragoniamo questo primo tempo a quello col Napoli perché non sta né in cielo né in terra. Molto male oggi. Davvero. Ma non è una scusa per attaccare la partita col Napoli.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo me non ci sarà nessun cambio all'inizio del secondo tempo, dopo 15 minuti metterà in campo uno tra Borini e Samu.
Se Suso va avanti così per quanto mi riguarda può metterli entrambi.


----------



## eldero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Stiamo incontrando una Roma ferita, con il pubblico contro e che sta giocando al meglio delle sue possibilità attuali.
> Eppure siamo in vantaggio e possiamo pensare di portarla a casa se solo riuscissimo a sfruttare 1 contropiede 1 che sicuramente ci lasceranno.
> 
> Oggi io guardo al risultato! E' troppo importante vincerla e arrivare a -2 dall'Inter.
> ...



Esatto


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi 6 tiri in porta contro 1..


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi non è che Gigio gioca con gli altri. È lì per parare.



Ma infatti mah. Capisco che il gioco non ci sia, tutti lo vediamo, ma accontentiamoci del risultato per ora. Non voglio immaginare se pareggiassimo o perdessimo...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma infatti mah. Capisco che il gioco non ci sia, tutti lo vediamo, ma accontentiamoci del risultato per ora. Non voglio immaginare se pareggiassimo o perdessimo...



Ne riparliamo a fine partita.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Aggiungi Conti (che gottuso proprio non lo ****) un probabile Caldara (da verificare) ed anche Kessiè che npon ha piedi buonissimi ma fa una diga a centrocampo che vorrei sempre.



Certo, quella che ho citato deve essere la spina dorsale


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 2 grandi parate, 1 per un errore da dilettante di Rodriguez.
> 
> A leggere alcuni commenti *pare* che siamo stati presi a pallonate per tutto il primo tempo.
> Per ora ci è andata bene, dobbiamo cambiare qualcosa, ma non esageriamo -come al solito- col pessimismo mamma mia



Pare?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Stiamo incontrando una Roma ferita, con il pubblico contro e che sta giocando al meglio delle sue possibilità attuali.
> Eppure siamo in vantaggio e possiamo pensare di portarla a casa se solo riuscissimo a sfruttare 1 contropiede 1 che sicuramente ci lasceranno.
> 
> Oggi io guardo al risultato! E' troppo importante vincerla e arrivare a -2 dall'Inter.
> ...



Grande


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi non è che Gigio gioca con gli altri. È lì per parare.



quotone. il portiere serve a quello e noi dovremmo saperne qualcosa


----------



## Manue (3 Febbraio 2019)

Io capisco che la Roma dopo le 7 pere a Firenze un po’ di orgoglio lo deve tirare fuori,
mi aspetto quindi quel pressing e quel baricentro alto, ci sta che noi prendiamo confindenza con il match iniziando compatti e studiando l’avversario, però diamine dopo il vantaggio ci siamo messi al limite della nostra area non ripartendo più. 

Dai un po’ più di coraggio che è un partita di calcio, dovrebbe essere bello anche creare qualcosa. 

Obiettivamente Suso e Chalanoglu stanno facendo le ali, così perdi per forza in lucidità, soprattutto sei lontano dalla porta e inoltre incoraggi gli altri al pressing e alla corsa in avanti. 
Quando ferisci, devi provare ad abbattere.


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Prima del 75' non lo sa che si possono fare cambi


----------



## gabbon17 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Dai dai dai


----------



## mil77 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ci sarà nessun cambio all'inizio del secondo tempo, dopo 15 minuti metterà in campo uno tra Borini e Samu.
> Se Suso va avanti così per quanto mi riguarda può metterli entrambi.



Il nostro problema è sulla nostra fascia destra dove suso non torna mai ad aiutare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente previsto, non è la Roma del 7 - 1 di Firenze.
> 
> Bravo Gigio, anzi bravissimo.
> 
> ...



Molto probabile 
io non capisco xkè molte partite regaliamo il 1 tempo 
x poi giocare nel secondo.. x me ci mangiamo 2/3 contropiedi adesso


----------



## camtut22 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A leggere alcuni commenti pare che stiamo perdendo 3-0.
> 
> Io non capisco



Ma infatti, sempre a lamentarsi, stiamo vincendo fuoricasa uno scontro per la champions


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Spero in un bel fallo da ammonizione di Zaniolo


----------



## Igniorante (3 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi non è che Gigio gioca con gli altri. È lì per parare.



Per carità, ma se facciamo un po' più di pressing e gestione della palla male non farebbe


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

che palle sto zaniolo.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eccola la. Ma no dai che stavamo dominando.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il nostro problema è sulla nostra fascia destra dove suso non torna mai ad aiutare



Esatto...il buon Castillejo contro il Napoli da questo punto di vista ha dato più equilibrio.
Se ci aggiungi che Suso stasera non salta nessuno nemmeno a pagarlo, diventa solo un peso inutile e andrebbe sostituito


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Prima del 75' *non si devono fare cambi*



Fixed.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pareggio della Rometta

Poi ci ci chiede perchè più di qualcuno era preoccuapto


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Entrati benissimo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eccola. "Eh ma da come parlate sembra che stiamo perdendo 3 a 0."


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ecc


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo Musacchio. 
Giusto così adesso svegliamoci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il turco e Rodriguez dormono


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Siamo entrati bene...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Scontato, abbiamo ricominciato come prima. Il nostro gol è stato una casualità, il loro no. Se continuano così ce ne fanno 3 o 4.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non ho parole....


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

20 secondi.

"_Ma di che vi lamentate?_"


----------



## sipno (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pareggio meritato


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

Niente, anche quest'anno per il quarto posto sarà il prossimo anno. Allenatore decente permettendo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Giusto così, purtroppo.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma lo state guardando Rodriguez?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Febbraio 2019)

Meno male che ci lamentavamo per niente...


----------



## uoteghein (3 Febbraio 2019)

donnarumma è un mostro. chi qui dentro lo schernisce o ne parla male è a livelli di incompetenza preoccupante. con un altro portiere saremmo 3-1. adesso quando magari suso e chalanoglu iniziano a giocare riusciamo a fare un'azione di calcio


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Febbraio 2019)

Esco a fumare Na sigaretta e mi trovo l'1 a 1 ma dio....


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> 20 secondi.
> 
> "_Ma di che vi lamentate?_"



E' sempre così. Come per tutto il resto...


----------



## Manue (3 Febbraio 2019)

Giusto


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Per chi come al solito si tappa occhi e orecchi e fa finta che vada tutto bene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che gol da polli, ancora non ci credo


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Meno male che ci lamentavamo per niente...



No no, siamo scemi... Stavamo guardando una partita diversa.


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il turco e Rodriguez dormono



E c'è qualcuno che sostiene che RR sia meglio di laxalt perché é bravo a difendere... Mah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che danno sto turco...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Indecente prendere sto goal


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il turco non sa fare niente, impressionante quanto sia scarso. Un Poli in posizione piu avanzata.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Meno male che ci lamentavamo per niente...



Tutto molto prevedibile


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non ci scuote niente, siamo delle amebe. Non capisco, arriviamo a queste partite fondamentali come delle m secche, ogni volta.


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Le partite vanno chiuse ma se giochi in 9


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ripeto, tutto questo è perché il Milan è attualmente una squadra provinciale, con una mentalità da suddetta dimensione, non più abituata a giocare con una certa pressione addosso dopo che 7 (quasi 8) anni fa, quell'uomo di m. con la cravatta gialla ha iniziato consapevolmente e scientificamente a distruggere tutta la squadra fino a lasciare nient'altro che macerie. Per ritornare quelli che vedevamo una volta ci vorranno ANNI, premettendo che ci deve andare TUTTO bene.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque non c'è un singolo acquisto di Mirabelli che si salva oh... Compreso l'allenatore.


Che disastro...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Febbraio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No no, siamo scemi... Stavamo guardando una partita diversa.



Per i fanboy di gattuso stiamo giocando una partita monumentale contro un avversario mostruosamente superiore...


----------



## Garrincha (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non si può giocare novanta minuti con dieci uomini nella propria area di rigore, (non oggi, sempre) è indecente, non si può neanche parlare di anti calcio, è qualcos'altro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Spero in un bel fallo da ammonizione di Zaniolo



non lo sbatterà mai fuori


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il prossimo ad entrare Borini,poi Cutrone. Posso allenare pure io.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

ma fai qualcosa Ringhio, incredibile il suo immobilismo


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

e un controllo var qua ? invece di ammonire paquetà ?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non era fallo?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Rigore netto dio... daccelo infame


----------



## uoteghein (3 Febbraio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e un controllo var qua ? invece di ammonire paquetà ?



è rigore.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Come fa a non essere rigore questo???


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Furto del secolo, classifica già fatta ad agosto come al solito


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che rigore ci hanno appena rubato


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

rigore nettissimo...ma che stiamo scherzando


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

ma è rigore ca


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eh che volete, non abbiamo le maglie bianconere


----------



## Butcher (3 Febbraio 2019)

Oh e questo?????


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma come si fa a non fischiare questo...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Febbraio 2019)

uno a uno ci sta andando di lusso meriteremmo di perdere per come è andato i primo tempo...e lo sapete tutti


----------



## hiei87 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non sapevo fosse wrestling. Ma roba da matti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma come fa a non dare rigore? Ma che roba é? Che scandalo, che ***** di campionato corroto.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie che ignoranza


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Serie a morta e sepolta, siamo il terzomond, vado a vedermi Netflix


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Io sono scandalizzato... rigore super netto e nemmeno col var ci viene dato


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2019)

Rigore tutta la vita


----------



## andreima (3 Febbraio 2019)

E colpa di gattuso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma nel epoca VAR? Come puo essere possibile una roba del genere?

Un arbitro che fa cosi dovrebbe come minimo farsi 5 gare in Serie C


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

La nostra strategia: “palla a Piatek e speriamo succeda qualcosa”.


----------



## bmb (3 Febbraio 2019)

Abbiamo capito chi vogliono vada in Europa. Va bene.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> E colpa di gattuso



No. La colpa è per il gioco di melma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ripeto, tutto questo è perché il Milan è attualmente una squadra provinciale, con una mentalità da suddetta dimensione, non più abituata a giocare con una certa pressione addosso dopo che 7 (quasi 8) anni fa, quell'uomo di m. con la cravatta gialla ha iniziato consapevolmente e scientificamente a distruggere tutta la squadra fino a lasciare nient'altro che macerie. Per ritornare quelli che vedevamo una volta ci vorranno ANNI, premettendo che ci deve andare TUTTO bene.



basterebbe cambiare quei 2-3 tumori in campo con gente che costa 10-15 M. col tempo ci libereremo di tutti dai.....


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma kessie cos'ha che non va?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La nostra strategia: “palla a Piatek e speriamo succeda qualcosa”.



Uno schifo


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> E colpa di gattuso



Con un altro allenatore ci avrebbero fischiato il giusto rigore


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ma kessie cos'ha che non va?



E' scarso


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma Mirabilandia tra 300 acquisti quanti ne ha azzeccati?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Adani e Trevisani muti sul replay del rigore. Che marciume, piagliasse a tutti in colpo.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Assurdo che Gattuso stia ancora lì in panchina a non cercare soluzioni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

La coppia RR-turca a sinistra é una cosa indegna quanto l'arbitro


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

ma sta mummia di de rossi non aveva un'autonomia di 20 minuti ? corre più dei nostri esterni....


----------



## andreima (3 Febbraio 2019)

No Gattuso e al var


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Adani e Trevisani muti sul replay del rigore. Che marciume, piagliasse a tutti in colpo.



Sul DAZN tedesco lo hanni dichiarato un rigore netto. I cronisti li spesso sono increduli davanti alle decisione arbitrali in Italia


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a non dare rigore? Ma che roba é? Che scandalo, che ***** di campionato corroto.



dopo 30 secondi si era già visto l'andazzo arbitrale. come sempre.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La nostra strategia: “palla a Piatek e speriamo succeda qualcosa”.



Esatto ma Gattuso va bene è buon allenatore senza di lui saremmo noni


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non riesco a capacitarmi. A sky i telecronisti fanno finta di niente. Ma stiamo impazzendo? Come fai a non dare un rigore così con tanto di controllo?


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

La nostra fascia sinistra è una roba da ergastolo.


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

per il turco insulti ma suso? intoccabile lui?


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Io non sopporto più Suso da ANNI è una sofferenza purtroppo, tutte le partite.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non stiamo in piedi!

Comunque non vorrei dire un'eresia ma abbiamo giocato meglio senza Suso ultimamente. E Abate centrale


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Solo i ciechi e i disonesti non vedono.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Karlsdorp in fascia contro Calha e RR sembra Messi


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

La turca ha la scusa che è scarsa...ma Suso che scusa ha?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

basta con sto turco!!


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

lo stop di piatek  

p.s. quanto dorme chala ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capacitarmi. A sky i telecronisti fanno finta di niente. Ma stiamo impazzendo? Come fai a non dare un rigore così con tanto di controllo?



sono 2 anni che sky è palesemente contro.
fateci caso a sky calcio show non parlano mai del milan se non 2 minuti in croce


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

Quando avremo due esterni decente e non questi due mediocri


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Togli Suso/Calhanoglu e metti Castillejo per favore...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Forza ragazzi non molliamo


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso e Chala NETTAMENTE i peggiori oggi

E po Rodriguez va beh


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

mediocrità e lentezza allucinante in ripartenza con questi esterni


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paqueta e Piatek valgono 50% della squadra in questo momento.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso e Calhanoglu fuori...spero Leo e Maldini si rendano conto ora del capolavoro nel non aver preso un esterno sinistro vero


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Io nei titolari terrei solo donnarumma Romagnoli baka Paquetà e piatek, il resto mi fanno vomitare


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

A difesa schierata siamo peggio del Roccacannuccia FC. Indecente.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cosa aspetta a mattere Conti e Cutrone?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

oddio il crestina....questo ci purga sempre.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma quando toglie la turca?


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Gattuso ci vuole male !

Persino Borini da più sostanza di Calhanoglu, è pure ex!

E poi ci vuole Conti!!!


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque bravissimo Piatek, sta facendo il massimo possibile.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Cosa aspetta a mattere Conti e Cutrone?



L'ottantesimo minuto.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che fallo era???????


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> L'ottantesimo minuto.



Ed il vantaggio della Roma.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

ma cosa ha fischiato?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Arbitraggio identico a quello di Bertini in Juve - Milan.
In un Paese civile ci sarebbero inchieste e galera, qui connivenza dei giornalisti e opinionisti e omertà, nonché impunità per tutti.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Calha perde sempre 3/4 tempi di gioco e raramente fa la scelta giusta


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non era punizione a dure in area?

Sto arbitro fa schifo comunque


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi io il turco non lo posso vedere piu. Preferisco Borini davvero.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cambi non ne facciamo... per carità


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Dai che siamo quasi al 75°...forse arriva il primo cambio


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mamma mia fase offensiva nulla. I giocatori non sanno mai cosa fare..

Che mediocre di non allenatore che abbiamo


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Solo oggi in campo abbiamo una sequenza di mediocri inenarrabili: Calabria, Rodriguez, Musacchio, Suso, Calhanoglu e Kessiè.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Cambi non ne facciamo... per carità



Tanto se da cambi mette Cutrone per Piatek non ti aspettare diversamente.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non era punizione a dure in area?
> 
> Sto arbitro fa schifo comunque



No, non era punizione


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dai che siamo quasi al 75°...forse arriva il primo cambio



no dobbiamo aspettare il gol del vantaggio della Roma


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

"_Suso deve lottare di più_".

LOL.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Occhio che ci butta fuori Paquetà


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

fischia a caso


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Senza Donnarumma staremmo 4-1. Per gli amanti di Gattuso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Andava così bene con Laxalt a sinistra e Abate centrale

Comunque siamo lenti, la Roma sembra vada al doppio della velocità


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cosa ha fischiato ora?


----------



## uoteghein (3 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Senza Donnarumma staremmo 4-1. Per gli amanti di Gattuso.



eh ma è sopravvalutato.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Palla piena


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma ci sta salvando il c**o a ripetizione.
Eh, ma continuiamo così con il mago di Corigliano Calabro.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Fallo inesistente e ammonizione per Kessié


----------



## Victorss (3 Febbraio 2019)

Altro arbitraggio vergognoso. Avanti così. Forse qualcuno prima o poi ne parlerà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Solito arbitraggio scandaloso


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma cosa sta fischiando??


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Arbitro da ufficio inchieste


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

I cambi li farà a partita conclusa


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek è sulla trequarti nostra


----------



## uoteghein (3 Febbraio 2019)

ragazzi ma invece di continuare a lamentarci dell'arbitraggio, notare che abbiamo fatto UN tiro in porta e subiti 5/6? No eh?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

non vede l'ora di dare qualche rosso a caso l'arbitro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Indecenti siamo!


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

E fai sti cambi


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

la perdiamo


----------



## CIppO (3 Febbraio 2019)

No va beh, sto arbitro è proprio un idiota eh


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il demente di Calabria.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma Calabria quanto é scarso?


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

20 secondi al 75


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

L'avete vista l'entrata di Manolas su Piatek al replay?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

si può avere du esterni cosi scarsi?


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Manco il Frosinone gioca così male


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso basta


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso e Kessie, garanzia di palla persa


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

75 minuti di NULLA da parte di suso e calha, pazzesco.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...cambialo Suso...


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paqueta non ne ha più


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Come si fa a giocare con due esterni che non saltano mai l'avversario...
Per me facciamo i miracoli.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Un cambioooo???


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mi va bene che metta anche solo Conti e Laxalt...ma almeno corrono


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma Gattuso sa che puo cambiare? Non é proibito per legge di togliere la turca


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ricordo al colto e all'inclita che la Roma viene da un 7-1. Subìto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Gattuso è palesemente in mala fede a non cambiare mai il turco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pur di non cambiare il turco se le inventa tutte


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Finita dai


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...cambialo Suso...



Suso non lo cambia neanche con i cambi


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Castillejo per Paquetà...e ho detto tutto


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Come nel primo tempo: schiacciati, ma con la differenza che non ripartiamo più.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

assurdo primo cambio e la turca ancora in campo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cambio che ci puo stare, Paqueta non ne puo piu


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

capite perchè non può essere l'allenatore del milan???


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Piuttosto che togliere Calhanoglu preferirebbe dimettersi.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cambio che ci puo stare, Paqueta non ne puo piu



.

Però avrei inserito anche Conti per Suso


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che ignoranza


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie insopportabile


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ci sono troppi giocatori che giocano male. Gli esterni sono stanno facendo malissimo, Calabria ha sbagliato moltissimo, kessie malissimo, chalanoglu assente, pure Musacchio non è che ha fatto benissimo. 

Su tutti l'arbitro ha fischiato solo contro il Milan.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mamma mia che stupido kessie...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma quanto è ignorante Kessie?


----------



## Emme (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso Chala e kessié giocatori non da Milan o almeno non titolari per un milan che vuole puntare in alto, siamo ancora troppo lontani il mercato quest'estate deve dar i qls di meglio...la squadra non é all'altezza per certi vertici


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Per me il peggiore è suso


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cos'è il genio? Kessiè e le sue scelte sbagliate.


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Va beh ragazzi se dobbiamo far finalizzare a Kessie....


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Grande commentatore sky, devi proporre non puoi sempre aspettare l'errore altrui ahahah... Finalmente uno che dice che facciamo schifo


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie ha una nocciolina al posto del cervello


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sta difendendo l 1 a 1...che mentalità


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kessié é proprio ignorante, non azzecca mai la scelta di giocata


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kessiè-Rodriguez sono una sentenza


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma il marito di Gattuso? Ancora in campo? bah


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Chalanoglu impossibile non sostituirlo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma invece di continuare a lamentarci dell'arbitraggio, notare che abbiamo fatto UN tiro in porta e subiti 5/6? No eh?



Alcune partite le vinci così, giocando male, con il portiere che ti tiene a galla per 90 minuti, facendo un tiro in porta e con un rigore STRANETTO è SACROSANTO; mai viste partite così? La partita la stiamo vedendo tutti, la discussione è piena di gente che si lamenta del gioco inesistente, noi stiamo giocando malissimo non stiamo rubando niente, non si può dire lo stesso per la Roma. Alla luce di tutto ciò risparmiamo sti commenti senza logica, la discussione è piena di gente che si lamenta del gioco inesistente, me compreso. Cosa c’entra con quello che ci viene negato ingiustamente e che ci spetta di diritto? Dai su
Del secondo giallo a Pellegrinocosa dici? Ma per favore dai


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

per liberarci della turca bisogna sperare in qualche infortunio, non abbiamo alternative.


----------



## Garrincha (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ricordo al colto e all'inclita che la Roma viene da un 7-1. Subìto.



Vabbè, non è che deve prendere cinque gol a partita, inoltre ci può stare la reazione in casa


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Per me il peggiore è suso



Senza alcun dubbio. Ma praticamente quasi sempre. Poi fa un assist ogni quattro partite e diventa un genio.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Complimenti vivissimi


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Va beh ragazzi se dobbiamo far finalizzare a Kessie....



Il punto è che Samu gli aveva chiamato lì1-2 ma kessiè non ha capito una mazza come sempre


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

ahahaha il turco, maddona quanto é incapace


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Calhanoglu cammina...non si regge in piedi...vogliamo toglierlo di mezzo?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Stessimo 6-1 non ci sarebbe da scandalizzarsi


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

La perdiamo. Ci ha salvato il palo.


----------



## Wildbone (3 Febbraio 2019)

Chissà quando ci si accorgerà di quanto sia un grande bluff Kessie.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che CHIULO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il punto è che Samu gli aveva chiamato lì1-2 ma kessiè non ha capito una mazza come sempre



Da quotare mille volte. Una cosa inspiegabile che non si puo vedere in Serie A


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

dobbiamo essere onesti ragazzi, è stato un massacro


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Imbarazzante Maresca


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pellegrini da espellere

Arbitro scandaloso


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

se non dai l'altro giallo qua, quando lo dai ?


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vabbe dai l'arbitro è in malafede


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna santa che robe


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Arbitro pezzo di me


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Niente giallo, vero? Cane.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Maresca schifosooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Maledetto Suso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Incredibile. Ma lo vedete cosa fa l arbitro? Decide di non ammonire! Incredibile


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Questi erano morti e sepolti. Li stiamo resuscitando.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

E non dà il giallo l'infame


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma il 2 cambio?


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso, non me la prendo con te ma con chi ti lascia in campo a tirare quelle robe.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Conti è infortunato che non può entrare?


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che spettacolo indegno


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

eh ma suso è il nostro top player.....da punizione nostra a contropiede loro.


----------



## CIppO (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma cosa fa Suso?
La madonna poverina di DIo


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Rino ma aspetta ancora un po'...


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Peggio di Suso solo Maresca


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

suso è una ***** ma è colpa dle turco


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso da 3 oggi


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Suso, non me la prendo con te ma con chi ti lascia in campo a tirare quelle robe.



E ma suso é il nostro top player... Mah


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa Suso?
> *La madonna poverina di DIo*



Se è una citazione, ti voglio bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

Fase offensiva = holapallamacosafaccio?


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Si gioca per il pareggio, ufficiale


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pensavo di aver capito che fosse la Roma la squadra in crisi...


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

e anche stavolta conti gioca la prossima volta.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Niente Conti non lo vede proprio.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Conti niente nemmeno stasera. Io davvero non capisco, ma tanto vabbè,


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

No vabbè . Ragazzi non difendete più sto pseudo allenatore


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Togliere Piatek non ha senso. Non vedo un motivo è l'unico capace di tenere la palla.


----------



## uoteghein (3 Febbraio 2019)

abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta. UNO. 
Veleno sta avvelenando il Diavolo.


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> E ma suso é il nostro top player... Mah



40 milioni sono pochi, si diceva. 
Ne vale la metà


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pur di far giocare cutrone toglie piatek... Che incompetente


----------



## JohnDoe (3 Febbraio 2019)

non ho guardato una partita dell Milan da quando abbiamo perso 2-3 coll Napoli e fin quando ce Rino non guardero mai una partita dell Milan , basta legere gli commenti che si capisce che facciamo schifo ! comunque ogni volta che dobbiamo vincere la perdiamo o si fa il pareggino! grande Rino!


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fase offensiva = holapallamacosafaccio?



#NontoccareilmilanistaGattuso


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

L allenatore del Venezia spera nel pareggio.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cambi utilissimi all'86°


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso lo cambia all'86'. Dopo aver pascolato per una partita intera.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma ragazzi, oggi deve esserci una dichiarazione di Gattuso o da parte della societa.

Cioe...Maresca ha deciso lui di non fischiare rigore e di non espellere Pellegrini nonostante un fallo tattico da dietro, visto e fischiato


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Partita indecente, nostra e ancor più dell’arbito. Chiarissima malafede, nessuno dirà o farà niente, lo spettacolino deve continuare.
Decisioni arbitrali prive di logica, se non quella dell’organizzazione mafiosa. Impossibile parlare di campo così...
Se in società nessuno parla stasera...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il Marito non esce manco a morire


----------



## CIppO (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Se è una citazione, ti voglio bene.



Come non citare il Vate?


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

suso e gattuso i peggiori


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Niente Conti non lo vede proprio.




Lui è attaccato alle sue creature, quel Calhanoglu e quel Calabria di quei due mesi top dell’anno scorso. Purtroppo è un modo di pensare di un allenatore mediocre.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Come non citare il Vate?


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi, oggi deve esserci una dichiarazione di Gattuso o da parte della societa.
> 
> Cioe...Maresca ha deciso lui di non fischiare rigore e di non espellere Pellegrini nonostante un fallo tattico da dietro, visto e fischiato



Esiste una società?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo Laxalt


----------



## Wildbone (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il giorno in cui ci libereremo di Gattuso, Chala, Rodriguez e Kessiè potremo ritornare a sperare... 
Sono 4 tumori che stanno soffocando questo Milan.


----------



## CIppO (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


>



Fratello mio, ti voglio bene pur io


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Si potevano fare prima questi cambi!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx!!!!


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Laxalt in 1 minuto ha fatto più di Calha e Suso messi insieme


----------



## 6Baresi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Se solo non ci fosse l'incapace in panca...


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Turco indecoroso anche da mezzala


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Via Gattuso e il turco


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Se il turco si rompe un crociato non mi offendo. Ah fallo netto di Dzeko, quindi non era corner.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ufficiale: Chalanoglu gioca contro


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Fallo su Musacchio non fischiato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mi dispiace dirlo, ma Gattuso va cambiato sia che centri obiettivo Champions sia che non.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Si è montato la testa bakayoko


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Esiste una società?



No, sugli arbitri perdono la parola dal giorno dell'insediamento. Servi delle zebre, vero [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION]?


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ho detto che d’ora in poi assegnerò a Gattuso lo stesso voto che si prende Calhanoglu, quindi entrambi da 4 in pagella.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Baka da rivedere. Più umiltà


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Baka oggi imbarazzante...certo nessuno lo aiuta


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2019)

sono stufo di questi pareggi inutili..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace dirlo, ma Gattuso va cambiato sia che centri obiettivo Champions sia che non.



Ma tanto non lo centreremo mai così.


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

E ci é andata pure bene


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pareggio che va benissimo per come è stata.
Grazie Gigio, grazie Kris.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sarà contento il mediocre in panca del pareggio


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Laxalt in pochi minuti ha fatto più di quanto hanno fatto Calhanoglu e Suso messi insieme


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ci è andata di lusso ma arbitraggio imbarazzante. Adesso bisogna fare un filo di vittorie.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sarà contento il mediocre in panca del pareggio



Quoto


----------



## Igniorante (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pareggino dedicato ai feticisti del catenaccio e ai fanboy di Gattuso


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace dirlo, ma Gattuso va cambiato sia che centri obiettivo Champions sia che non.



Bè ma questo lo voglio dare per scontato. Gli ultimi 20 minuti non ho voluto nemmeno vederli


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso irriconoscibile, peggiore prestazione dell'anno e dalla sua parte aveva tanto spazio.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Baka oggi imbarazzante...certo nessuno lo aiuta



Ha tenuto su il centrocampo da solo tutta la gara...che faccia un paio di cavolate al 92' ci sta. Soprattutto quando c'è chi come Calha, Suso e Kessié hanno iniziato a farlo dal 1° minuto


----------



## 1972 (3 Febbraio 2019)

ci e' andata di lusso. ringraziamo ringhio eh...


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2019)

Se ti presenti in casa di una squadra in piena crisi e subisci fin dal primo minuto, allora il pareggio è un lusso.
Grande delusione.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Febbraio 2019)

non so davvero come abbiamo fatto a fare un punto sinceramente….anzi lo so:gigio (e il palo)


----------



## bmb (3 Febbraio 2019)

Arbitraggio indegno, così come Calhanoglu, Rodriguez e Kessié.


----------



## Anguus (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pareggio giusto, e ci è andata pure bene a mio avviso. Non vinci a Roma giocando così. Tenere 90' in campo Calhanoglu è un'offesa all'intelligenza dei tifosi, giocatore INUTILE, SCARSO, sarebbe meglio giocare in 10, e le alternative ci sono perché in questo momento nel suo ruolo giocherebbero meglio Borini, Castillejo e Laxalt. 
Nota di merito particolare a quel fenomeno che abbiamo in porta, partita sontuosa.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Laxalt in pochi minuti ha fatto più di quanto hanno fatto Calhanoglu e Suso messi insieme



Peccato non l'abbia preso Mirabelli, magari lo vedremmo più spesso in campo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Rigore clamoroso e rosso non dato. La Roma DEVE arrivare quarta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2019)

L'unico obiettivo di gattuso era il pareggio, e pareggio è stato

Ho la sensazione che bastava davvero poco per vincerla. In ripartenza abbiamo sbagliato tutto il possibile


----------



## Heaven (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bene dai, ci può stare questo pareggio in un campo difficile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Squadra che non gioca mai per vincere, una pena vedere giocare questo Milan. 10 uomini dietro la linea della palla, sperando in un assist di Paquetà per Piatek. Le ali non esistono, male anche i centrocampisti oggi.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ci è andata di lusso, di lusso. 
Non se ne approfitta MAI, MAI!!!


----------



## Milanista (3 Febbraio 2019)

C'e poco da dire, senza Donnarumma sarebbe stato 4 a 1.


----------



## Kayl (3 Febbraio 2019)

quando stava per passarla corta a ha alzato la testa ha visto Calabria libero sulla fascia e ha voluto servirlo, quindi ha perso un attimo perché si voleva coordinare e lì è stato anticipato.


----------



## David Drills (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che pena. Suso e la turca andate fuori dalle palle insieme a quel mediocre in panchina


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Complimenti vivissimi. Abbiamo tenuto in piedi la roma. Nonostante stessimo vincendo. Ma non si può giocare sempre in questo modo. Con il Napoli ci ha detto bene, ma non è sempre Natale. Si c’era un rigore ed un espulsione. Ma ci sono state 3 paratissime di Donnarumma. Noi abbiamo fatto un solo tiro e basta. E basta. Ma si continua a difendere comunque l’allenatore. Per me, e non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, con Gattuso non torneremo al vertice. Poi vorrei sapere, ma Conti cosa ha che non può nemmeno entrare?


----------



## Dany20 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tralasciando tutto siamo in vantaggio negli scontri diretti. Certo, avrei preferito vincere...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Febbraio 2019)

Finché saremo prigionieri del mago di Corigliano Calabro queste saranno le partite cui assisteremo...

Un punto... e ci è andata bene...


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Puntualmente, come sempre da anni, la partita del salto di qualità è stata toppata.
È un copione fisso ormai.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Febbraio 2019)

2 tiri in porta contro una squadra che 4 giorni fa ha preso 7 pere dalla Fiorentina.
Male male stasera. Piatek unica nota positiva.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mah, amaro in bocca per come si era messa e per come abbiamo vergognosamente non giocato dopo il vantaggio, ma nel complesso pari giusto.



Zenos ha scritto:


> Sarà contento il mediocre in panca del pareggio



Ad un certo punto ha messo Castillejo per provare a vincerla, domani nevica


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

ma cosa l'abbiamo tenuto a fare la turca quando il lipsia ci dava 22 mln ? 

a costo che gattuso minacciasse le dimissioni, chissenefrega. 

ha senso tenere in campo un cesso simile ? non segna, non fa assist, non fa NULLA di utile, sui calci piazzati non ne prende mezza, è l'inutilità più assoluta. 

e quell'altro montato di suso ha stufato pure lui.


----------



## JohnDoe (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> sono stufo di questi pareggi inutili..


----------



## Anguus (3 Febbraio 2019)

Io mi chiedo perché sia titolare gente come Calhanoglu e Calabria, davvero non riesco a trovare nessuna spiegazione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pareggio preziosissimo.

Manteniamo il vantaggio nello scontro diretto e 1 punto di vantaggio.

Usciamo dal difficile trittico iniziale (trasferta a Genoa, Napoli, trasferta a Roma) al quarto posto a soli 4 punti dall’Inter.

Sul gioco oggi meglio la Roma, ma ci sta.

Bene cosí.

Uniti alla meta.


----------



## evangel33 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non c'era il nessun minimo dubbio. Giocato per lo 0-0. Quando si tratta di fare uno step in più falliamo sempre. Io da provinciale non ci voglio giocare.


----------



## Kaw (3 Febbraio 2019)

Teniamoci questo punto, siamo stati fortunati.
Male quasi tutti, ma una menzione di disonore per Suso, prestazione scandalosa.
Male anche il turco come al solito, piuttosto meglio Borini.
Diciamo che avendo giocato in 8-9 contro 11 è andata bene dai...

Per chi credeva che la Roma fosse morta, si sbagliava.
Ci sarà da lottare, speriamo che il calo dell'Inter continui...


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma cosa l'abbiamo tenuto a fare la turca quando il lipsia ci dava 22 mln ?
> 
> a costo che gattuso minacciasse le dimissioni, chissenefrega.
> 
> ...



Quoto al 100%


----------



## sipno (3 Febbraio 2019)

2 punti più dello scorso anno quando eravamo settimi.

Ho detto tutto.

#gattusofuoridallepalle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Senza Donnarumma era goleada.

Bruttissimo passo indietro.


----------



## gabuz (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mamma che schifo. Ma schifo forte


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Abbiamo giocato in 9. Suso e il turco veramente inutili


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2019)

C'è da dire che oggi tra suso e calhanoglu creare qualcosa era impossibile. Partita indecente da parte loro


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace dirlo, ma Gattuso va cambiato sia che centri obiettivo Champions sia che non.



Su questo non ci sono dubbi, purtroppo Rino non riesce ad essere propositivo, ormai l'allenatore è questo ha questa mentalità e non la cambierà mai.


----------



## Anguus (3 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque sia, non mi aspettavo un mese fa di essere ancora quarti dopo le prime 3 del girone di ritorno con Napoli e Roma. Ora da qui al Derby si capirà dove saremo a Maggio.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bene così comunque, chiudiamo in vantaggio negli scontri diretti.
Mi aspettavo molto di più, ma oggi, a parte le solite pippe note, siamo stati traditi anche da Suso e Baka in giornata no.

C'era rigore grosso come una casa.

Salutoni a quelli che seguono più le interviste di Gattuso che le partite del Milan.


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tiri pericoloso 7a3 per loro, corner 10 a 2 sempre per loro... Parliamone


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Buon pareggio. Partita difficile.
La Roma era lontana da quella disastrosa recente, ha giocato attenta e concentrata.
Noi abbiamo sempre i medesimi limiti. In ripartenza o si imbuca per Paqueta o si verticalizza per Piatek. Stop.
Con Suso e Hakan abbiamo giocato in nove.
Difensivamente bene tutti, Donnarumma eccezionale. Bakayoko bene in copertura male in costruzione.


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Febbraio 2019)

Inutile dire che, tolti Romagna, Gigio, Piatek e Paquetà prestazione indecorosa.
Roma tenuta in piedi da noi e dal solito arbitro (secondi gialli contro di noi mai, vero?)
Questo quarto posto ce lo dovremo conquistare contro le piccole. Per ciò che siamo essere quarti dopo questo tour de force è un miracolo. Ma non sono assolutamente contento per ciò che ho visto. Meritavamo la sconfitta oggi...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pareggio giusto e da non buttare.


----------



## Heaven (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie e Calhanoglu davanti non fanno MAI la cosa giusta...


----------



## 6milan (3 Febbraio 2019)

Abbiamo solo 2 punti in più dell'anno scorso


----------



## sipno (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Teniamoci questo punto, siamo stati fortunati.
> Male quasi tutti, ma una menzione di disonore per Suso, prestazione scandalosa.
> Male anche il turco come al solito, piuttosto meglio Borini.
> Diciamo che avendo giocato in 8-9 contro 11 è andata bene dai...
> ...


Forse non hai capito che con Gattuso pure Messi figurerebbe come Suso


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brutto Milan, 2 tiri in porta nel secondo tempo, risultato giusto sarebbe statto 4-2 per la Roma. il secondo gol il rigore non assegnato, oggi malissimi, il turco come sempre, musacchio, paqueta troppo lento, e anche bakayoko oggi male, calabria non sa difendere, quanti contrasti persi.


----------



## Anguus (3 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che oggi tra suso e calhanoglu creare qualcosa era impossibile. Partita indecente da parte loro



E mi vengono a dire che sul mercato non c'erano calciatori in grado di migliorare la rosa. Guarda cito solo El Shaarawy panchinaro alla roma che ora come ora al turco gli mangia in testa


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a giocare con due esterni che non saltano mai l'avversario...
> Per me facciamo i miracoli.



è il controsenso del calcio. gattuso non capisce un *****


----------



## Lucocco 2 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vittoria che sarebbe stata ingiusta, però arbitro indecente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bene così comunque, chiudiamo in vantaggio negli scontri diretti.
> Mi aspettavo molto di più, ma oggi, a parte le solite pippe note, siamo stati traditi anche da Suso e Baka in giornata no.
> 
> C'era rigore grosso come una casa.
> ...



Ma i rigori contro la Roma non si fischiano, è sul regolamento.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2019)

Oggi Gattuso ci ha messo del suo, impreparato a reagire. Sempre timoroso. 

Laxalt l'abbiamo chiamato ancora prima della partita. Chalanoglu è ormai irrecuperabile, non ci sono più spiegazioni plausibili per la sua scelta. Male Kessie. Calabria fa una cosa giusta e una sbagliata, Kessie manco quella giusta. 
Benissimo Piatek, Donnarumma e Romagnoli. 

Abbiamo comunque resuscitato una Roma che dopo 2 contropiedi era svampata.


----------



## mil77 (3 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio indegno, così come Calhanoglu, Rodriguez e Kessié.



Forse ti dimentichi Suso. Mai tornato ad aiutare Kolarov faceva quello che voleva. Ha sprecato 3/4 contropiedi con scelte incredibili. Per finire la fantastica punizione che ha lanciato in contropiede la roma


----------



## Compix83 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Stasera il non gioco di questa squadra è stato palese. Non capisco solo se dipenda da Gattuso o dal tasso tecnico/di forma dei giocatori. Ho visto sbagliare passaggi elementari.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brutta partita, ma queste partite negli ultimi anni non le vinciamo mai, quasi nemmeno mi sorprende. 

Suso ridicolo. 
Se quest'estate arriva un'offerta da 40 milioni in su lo venderei senza troppi patemi.


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Comunque sia, non mi aspettavo un mese fa di essere ancora quarti dopo le prime 3 del girone di ritorno con Napoli e Roma. Ora da qui al Derby si capirà dove saremo a Maggio.



Di questo passo durerà poco il quarto posto. È comunque una Serie A talmente penosa da far sembrare la rincorsa al terzo e quarto posto una gara tra chi fa meno peggio.


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brutta partita, ma prendiamo quel che di positivo c'è, il punto e sopratutto che in caso di parità siamo davanti alla Roma, quimdi un ulteriore più uno è garantito.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Parliamo un po' degli acquisti di Mirabelli: tutti cessi. Calhanoglu, Kessié, Musacchio, Rodriguez imbarazzanti.


----------



## SmokingBianco (3 Febbraio 2019)

Se solo avessimo un'ala!! Basta una! Quel tiro di laxalt nel finale fatelo fare a delo o a chiesa: spaccano la porta! In ripartenza sbagliamo tutto quello che cè da sbagliare, la turca un'insulto al calcio. Sono incazzato nero, la potevamo vincere


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma 8 ci salva in innumerevoli occasioni
Calabria 4 impalpabile
Musacchio 5 inizio horror poi si riprende
Romagnoli 6,5 sicuro
Rodriguez 4 Karsdorp (credo) ne fa carne di *****
Kessiè 4 sbaglia le scelte offensive, tutte. Mezzo voto in più perchè almeno dietro si è fatto il mazzo
Bakayoko 5 troppi rischi in dribbling, non ci siamo
Calhanoglu 3 inconsistente, comme d'habitude
Suso 3 il nulla mischiato col niente
Piatek 7 tre gol in tre partite
Paquetà 6,5 ottimo sul gol ma alcune scelte sbagliate

Gattuso 2 un aborto di partita. Difesa a oltranza e zero contropiede. Cambi ritardati. Abbiamo cominciato ad attaccare all'88' dopo i cambi di Cutrone e Laxalt. Tiene in campo Calhanoglu e Suso senza motivo se non quelli che conosce solo lui nella sua testa.

Maresca 1 rigore netto e rosso non dato a Pellegrini. L'espressione di un sistema marcio e corrotto, dalla FIGC in giù.


----------



## Konrad (3 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Se a sinistra hai Paquetà che pur non essendo centometrista attacca lo spazio e ha piede per far male, quindi puoi permetterti un esterno alto più propenso al palleggio, sul lato opposto devi avere qualcuno che attacca la profondità almeno in ripartenza.

Quindi fuori o Calha o Suso...non ci sono santi


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Gattuso riesce SEMPRE a farmi ricredere in negativo.
Col Napoli avevo apprezzato tattica e cambi.
Oggi ha sbagliato tutto, sia tattica iniziale che con i cambi. 
Sta trasformando un giocatore creativo ed estroso come paquetà in un mediano box to box. Suso e la turca senza nessuna inventiva. Siamo sterili ed inconcludenti. Non c'è nessun gioco. ZERO. E come avevo scritto tempo fa, il rischio è che trasmetta la paura ai giocatori. E si vede subito. Abbiamo paura a giocare.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso giocatore di valore, adesso è un momento negativo. Ma in una stagione ci sta. Chalanoglu invece no, fa sempre schifo. Sempre.


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Febbraio 2019)

questo attegiamento e colpa dell'allenatore il Milan deve giocare per vincere e non per fare lo 0-0, si vedava ogni volta che avevamo la palla, la cosa important era perdere tempo e questo sicurament era la priorita' di gattuso, questo Milan cosi' non lo voglio vedere. mi fa schifo. catenaccio anni 60


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque se l'arbitro fosse rientrato in campo con la maglietta giallorossa sarebbe stato più corretto.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> questo attegiamento e colpa dell'allenatore il Milan deve giocare per vincere e non per fare lo 0-0, si vedava ogni volta che avevamo la palla, la cosa important era perdere tempo e questo sicurament era la priorita' di gattuso, questo Milan cosi' non lo voglio vedere. mi fa schifo. catenaccio anni 60



Farebbe rabbrividire perfino il "paròn"


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ah e comunque, non so cosa diavolo aspetti Gattuso a far giocare Conti.

Certe volte non lo capisco proprio. 
È in queste situazioni che l'allenatore deve dare quel qualcosa in più per vincere le partite con un intuizione tattica, un cambio. 
In ste cose ricorda Allegri. Non rischia mai.


----------



## Anguus (3 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di questo passo durerà poco il quarto posto. È comunque una Serie A talmente penosa da far sembrare la rincorsa al terzo e quarto posto una gara tra chi fa meno peggio.



Quello che dico da mesi, quando si continuava a sottolineare il quarto posto del Milan, e la risposta di molti è stata che la media punti è quella dell'anno scorso. Io invece credo che siamo lì soprattutto per demeriti altrui, e la cosa che mi fa sorridere è che siamo a 4 punti dall'inter. 
Al momento la squadra più lanciata è l'Atalanta, ma non so quanto reggerà


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2019)

L'unico limite rimasto è Gattuso. Questa squadra ha cambiato marcia con Bakayoko, Paquetà e Piatek e Rino è rimasto l'unico a non essersene accorto, lui e la sua mentalità da mediocre, questo pareggino arriva perchè gli altri prendono fiducia sempre per colpa del nostro mister


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Comunque se l'arbitro fosse rientrato in campo con la maglietta giallorossa sarebbe stato più corretto.



L'espulsione di Pellegrini era sacrosanta.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a giocare con due esterni che non saltano mai l'avversario...
> Per me facciamo i miracoli.



Poteva cambiare e spaccare la partita in corso mettendo sulle fasce conti e Laxalt, al posto del turco evanescente e di un suso imbarazzante. E spostare paquetà vicino piatek. Se vedi che non gira la squadra cambi, non lasci le cose come stanno e speri che cambino sole.


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 8 ci salva in innumerevoli occasioni
> Calabria 4 impalpabile
> Musacchio 5 inizio horror poi si riprende
> Romagnoli 6,5 sicuro
> ...



Troppo severo su Calabria, a mio parere, per il resto pagelle perfette.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gattuso riesce SEMPRE a farmi ricredere in negativo.
> Col Napoli avevo apprezzato tattica e cambi.
> Oggi ha sbagliato tutto, sia tattica iniziale che con i cambi.
> Sta trasformando un giocatore creativo ed estroso come paquetà in un mediano box to box. Suso e la turca senza nessuna inventiva. Siamo sterili ed inconcludenti. Non c'è nessun gioco. ZERO. E come avevo scritto tempo fa, il rischio è che trasmetta la paura ai giocatori. E si vede subito. Abbiamo paura a giocare.




Stessa cosa.

Le ultime due partie mi avevano fatto pensare "beh dai preparate abbastanza bene, magari sta crescendo e forse non ci sarà da spararsi a vederselo ancora con noi il prossimo anno".

TAAAC, palesemente un paio di mosche bianche di partite (che poi in coppa Italia è stato più che altro preparato bene il reparto difensivo).


Riguardate la partita e guardate la posizione dei giocatori in quasi ogni situazione.

Non c'è quasi mai un movimento coerente di squadra.



1 punto che vista la partita è un lusso insperato.
Ma questa Roma in questo momento andava ammazzata.

I punti dovevano essere 3 maledizione... Troppe occasioni sta bruciando il Milan e non possiamo continuare a contare sul fatto che gli altri faranno peggio di noi.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'espulsione di Pellegrini era sacrosanta.



E il rigore no? Cosa devono fare spararci ai nostri giocatori?


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 8 ci salva in innumerevoli occasioni
> Calabria 4 impalpabile
> Musacchio 5 inizio horror poi si riprende
> Romagnoli 6,5 sicuro
> ...



Concordo su tutto. A Baka alla fine darei un 6, nel secondo tempi meglio, nonostante i compagni non lo aiutassero e la roma lo avesse ingabbiato


----------



## Anguus (3 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E il rigore no? Cosa devono fare spararci ai nostri giocatori?



Io non ho capito l'azione del rigore se fosse stata interrotta prima per fuorigioco o fallo


----------



## singer (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ormai non mi arrabbio neanche più, evidentemente ci sono dinamiche interne che non hanno minimamente a che fare con il gioco del calcio, non mi spiego altrimenti l'inamovibile presenza in campo di giocatori patentemente brocchi come il turco. Gattuso è sostenuto dalla squadra? Ammesso che lo sia, vediamo quanto dura, quando c'è chi ha "il posto fisso" non per meriti sul campo...


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito l'azione del rigore se fosse stata interrotta prima per fuorigioco o fallo



beh lo spero perchè altrimenti un rigore del genere è assurdo negarlo!


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Poteva cambiare e spaccare la partita in corso mettendo sulle fasce conti e Laxalt, al posto del turco evanescente e di un suso imbarazzante. E spostare paquetà vicino piatek. Se vedi che non gira la squadra cambi, non lasci le cose come stanno e speri che cambino sole.



Ha cambiato entrambi gli esterni. 
Conti no, meglio Castillejo.
Poteva cambiare prima casomai ma i cambi di Gattuso ci stavano. Paqueta era alla frutta obiettivamente.

Quello degli esterni è un problema irrisolvibile. I nostri, TUTTI, sono proprio scarsi per le ambizioni che abbiamo.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Avete visto le facce di Leo e Paolo quando sono stati inquadrati?


----------



## Victorss (3 Febbraio 2019)

Dai continuate ad attaccare Rino e i ragazzi al posto che constatare che questa è una partita FALSATA. Rigore netto ed espulsione netta da regolamento. Andiamo avanti così, chi fa finta di niente è complice di questo schifo. Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ottimo pareggio.

Donnarumma 8
Calabria 6
Musacchio 6
Romagnoli 7
RR 6
Kessiè 7
Bakayoko 7
Paquetá 7 Castillejo 6
Calhanoglu 4
Suso 6 Laxalt s.v.
Piatek 7 Cutrone s.v.

Ps. A me non piace mai parlare degli arbitri ma adesso dico basta, basta con questi arbitri: b-a-s-t-a!


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha cambiato entrambi gli esterni.
> Conti no, meglio Castillejo.
> Poteva cambiare prima casomai ma i cambi di Gattuso ci stavano. Paqueta era alla frutta obiettivamente.
> 
> Quello degli esterni è un problema irrisolvibile. I nostri, TUTTI, sono proprio scarsi per le ambizioni che abbiamo.



Conti dovrebbe partire SEMPRE titolare, lo ha dimostrato in quei minuti che ha giocato, eppure gottuso non lo vede...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Poteva cambiare e spaccare la partita in corso mettendo sulle fasce conti e Laxalt, al posto del turco evanescente e di un suso imbarazzante. *E spostare paquetà vicino piatek*. Se vedi che non gira la squadra cambi, non lasci le cose come stanno e speri che cambino sole.



Ce la farà - non dico a farlo - ma quantomeno a capirlo, da qui a maggio? Prima che, si spera, lo caccino a pedate?


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha cambiato entrambi gli esterni.
> Conti no, meglio Castillejo.
> Poteva cambiare prima casomai ma i cambi di Gattuso ci stavano. Paqueta era alla frutta obiettivamente.
> 
> Quello degli esterni è un problema irrisolvibile. I nostri, TUTTI, sono proprio scarsi per le ambizioni che abbiamo.



Nono. Li ha cambiati al 86esimo. Ma cosa vuoi cambiare al 86esimo? Ma di che parliamo? La Roma è imbarazzante Ancora soprattutto nei terzini in fase difensiva. E noi invece attaccavamo centralmente. Questa si chiama incompetenza. Tutto il secondo tempo lasciato in balia degli eventi senza cambiare. Poteva mettere prima conti Laxalt e castillejo


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Parliamo un po' degli acquisti di Mirabelli: tutti cessi. Calhanoglu, Kessié, Musacchio, Rodriguez imbarazzanti.



quest'estate c'è da fare un bel pò di piazza pulita fra cessi a zero che ci salutano e robaccia da vendere al primo offerente (quasi tutti i mirabelli boys).


----------



## singer (3 Febbraio 2019)

Gattuso va bene come motivatore, ma a far giocare una squadra non è il suo mestiere


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Febbraio 2019)

ma ragazzi come si fa a non parlare del rigore non dato e del rosso non dato a pellegrini. Ok tutte le critiche ms datemi rigore e rosso e ne riparliamo


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

singer ha scritto:


> Gattuso va bene come motivatore, ma a far giocare una squadra non è il suo mestiere



Lo vedo come sta motivano la turca.... eppure lo fa giocare sempre titolare.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi come si fa a non parlare del rigore non dato e del rosso non dato a pellegrini. Ok tutte le critiche ms datemi rigore e rosso e ne riparliamo



Perché Donnarumma ha fatto delle paratissime prima.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ce la farà - non dico a farlo - ma quantomeno a capirlo, da qui a maggio? Prima che, si spera, lo caccino a pedate?



Sinceramente ci ho perso le speranze su Gattuso. È un pauroso e probabilmente anche incompetente.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Conti dovrebbe partire SEMPRE titolare, lo ha dimostrato in quei minuti che ha giocato, eppure gottuso non lo vede...



Come sta Conti dopo un infortunio di 2 ANNI?
Calabria ha fatto una buona partita.


----------



## impero rossonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

l' arbitro ha deciso la partita...rigore negato e mancata espulsione .... e'uno schifo ...che poi la roma abbia dominato e' un altro discorso... ma quante volte la juve e l'inter hanno vinto non meritando ?


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

singer ha scritto:


> Gattuso va bene come motivatore, ma a far giocare una squadra non è il suo mestiere



Esattamente quello che era da giocatore, lottatore straordinario ma costruire non è mai stato il suo mestiere.
Se hai un allenatore quadrato, sarà un quadrato fortissimo ma mai mai entrerà in un foro tondo.


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha cambiato entrambi gli esterni.
> Conti no, meglio Castillejo.
> Poteva cambiare prima casomai ma i cambi di Gattuso ci stavano. Paqueta era alla frutta obiettivamente.
> 
> Quello degli esterni è un problema irrisolvibile. I nostri, TUTTI, sono proprio scarsi per le ambizioni che abbiamo.



Proverei il 4-4-2 con Laxalt-Paqueta-Bakayoko-Suso e coppia Cutrone-Piatek, oppure se proprio si deve continuare col tridente togliere almeno Calhanoglu per Laxalt, Borini o Castillejo. E a prescindere, Conti titolare.

Probabile comunque che non cambi nulla. Si andrà avanti così fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Compix83 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Donnaruma: 8 (eroico)
Calabria: 6 (ordinato)
Musacchio: 5,5 (incerto)
Romagnoli: 7 (sontuoso)
Rodriguez: 5,5 (come Musacchio)
Kessie 5,5: (tecnicamente imbarazzante)
Paqueta: 6 (assist e poco più)
Suso: 5 (avulso dal gioco)
Piatek: 6,5 (un'occasione, un gol)
Chalanoglu: 0 (inutile e dannoso)

Castillejo: SV
Cutrone: SV
Laxalt: 6 (quasi ce la faceva vincere)

Gattuso: 5 (non siamo il Chievo)


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di francesco si è coperto non poco.
> Credo oggi non porterà più 8 uomini sopra la linea della palla.
> Partita nella quale servirà pazienza : la roma concederà qualcosa in termini di tenuta mentale e noi dovremo colpire al momento giusto.
> Oggi si vince in ripartenza, mi auguro si sbagli poco nelle scelte e nelle giocate.
> Sogno paquetà che imbuca per piatek.



Mi autocito : paquetà saprebbe anche servire piatek ma come si fa a giocare a calcio cosi?
Indegni.
Difesa bassa e contropiede come l'ultima delle provinciali.
Nei primi minuti di gara il mister ha chiamato il 4-5-1 e cosi fu. 
Prestazione disastrosa per pochezza di coraggio, di idee , di gioco, di schemi offensivi.
Cosi va per nulla bene. Profondamente deluso.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi come si fa a non parlare del rigore non dato e del rosso non dato a pellegrini. Ok tutte le critiche ms datemi rigore e rosso e ne riparliamo



Si puoi vincere la partita ma col culo così grande, i campionati li vinci col gioco non con il fondoschiena...

La Roma di oggi meritava la vittoria ma s'è trovata di fronte un superGigio.


----------



## impero rossonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ci ho perso le speranze su Gattuso. È un pauroso e probabilmente anche incompetente.



ha avuto il colpo di genio di togliere paqueta'... e di togliere piatek invece di affiancargli cutrone... e conti ? quando lo mette ?


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Hanno giocato praticamente solo loro,questo atteggiamento arrendevole e speranzoso soltanto in un colpo di genio dell'attaccante ha veramente rotto! Quando il portiere,che stasera ci ha salvato, risulta decisivo non è mai un buon segno,e sicuramente così non faremo molta strada. Poi ovviamente arbitraggio dilettantistico,ma non giustifica il gioco col freno a mano tirato che Gattuso dà a questa squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nono. Li ha cambiati al 86esimo. Ma cosa vuoi cambiare al 86esimo? Ma di che parliamo? La Roma è imbarazzante Ancora soprattutto nei terzini in fase difensiva. E noi invece attaccavamo centralmente. Questa si chiama incompetenza. Tutto il secondo tempo lasciato in balia degli eventi senza cambiare. Poteva mettere prima conti Laxalt e castillejo



Bah renditi conto che stiamo dicendo che avrebbe dovuto cambiare la partita con Castillejo e Laxalt...

Secondo me ragazzi non siete obiettivi sui nostri giocatori e sulle loro effettive capacità. 

Poi boh manca sempre la riprova quindi è vero tutto.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi autocito : *paquetà *saprebbe anche servire piatek ma come si fa a giocare a calcio cosi?
> Indegni.
> Difesa bassa e contropiede come l'ultima delle provinciali.
> Nei primi minuti di gara il mister ha chiamato il 4-5-1 e cosi fu.
> ...



Ho tanta paura che il brasiliano sarà trasformato da gottuso da diamante grezzo in ciottolo di fiume...


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Arbitro imbarazzante, non ci dà un rigore netto e non dà il secondo giallo a Pellegrini. Incredibile

Noi imbarazzanti. Zero pressing, nessuna manovra offensiva, contropiedi buttati via e difesa che ha rischiato non so quante volte. 
Ringraziamo Donnarumma (e il palo) oggi, perché la Roma, che pochi giorni fa veniva umiliata, ci ha preso a pallate


----------



## markjordan (3 Febbraio 2019)

siamo limitati ma chi comanda non ci vuole in champions


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Febbraio 2019)

-Maresca ha la mamma che fa il mestiere piu' antico del mondo;
-Gigio super;
-Bene soprattutto Romagnoli, Paqueta' ( gran giocata che ha portato al gol) e Piatek;
-Maresca ha la mamma che fa il mestiere piu' antico del mondo


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Finché saremo prigionieri del mago di Corigliano Calabro queste saranno le partite cui assisteremo...
> 
> Un punto... e ci è andata bene...



io non riesco a guardarlo il milan così. ho cambiato canale dopo il gol di piatek. sto male a vedere una squadra così. non mi può vrovinare il piacere di vedereil milan. 

gattuso vattene


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah renditi conto che stiamo dicendo che avrebbe dovuto cambiare la partita con Castillejo e Laxalt...
> 
> Secondo me ragazzi non siete obiettivi sui nostri giocatori e sulle loro effettive capacità.
> 
> Poi boh manca sempre la riprova quindi è vero tutto.



Non ci capiamo. È inutile. Non chiedo un calcio spumeggiante e tipo Liverpool o tipo guardiola, ma se vedi che la squadra sta facendo male non stai fermo sperando che le cose cambino da sole ma provi tu a cambiare in meglio. Ma che ci sta a fare altrimenti? Castillejo è Laxalt non sono messi e bale ma se il turco e suso erano assenti li lasci o li cambi? Se vedi che alla Roma puoi fare male se giochi sulle fasce non fai nulla a riguardo? Incompetenza e poco coraggio ecco cos'è.


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dai continuate ad attaccare Rino e i ragazzi al posto che constatare che questa è una partita FALSATA. Rigore netto ed espulsione netta da regolamento. Andiamo avanti così, chi fa finta di niente è complice di questo schifo. Scusate lo sfogo.



qui non si attacca nessuno, ma qui c'e' gente che spende per vedere una squadra giocare, chi va allo stadio e chi paga per abbonamenti tv..e io voglio vedere un gioco e non un anticalcio, giochiamo un calcio bruttisimo seza anima e grinta, soltanto con paura


----------



## Davidoff (3 Febbraio 2019)

Quarti non ci arriviamo di sicuro, l'ho detto che non è ammissibile soffrire come cani contro chiunque. Allenatore mediocre, squadra incompleta (esterni a dir poco ridicoli) e arbitri sempre pronti a spingere a maggggica. Questa estate il primo acquisto che voglio è un allenatore che non se la faccia addosso ogni singola volta.


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ottimo pareggio.
> 
> Donnarumma 8
> Calabria 6
> ...



Pagelle equilibrate, a mio personale giudizio, tranne per calhanoglu che oggettivamente non ha giocato da 4 ma da 5.5. Peggiore in campo suso 5.5 anche a lui. Mezzo voto in meno, 6.5, per kessie e bakayoko


----------



## Manue (3 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dai continuate ad attaccare Rino e i ragazzi al posto che constatare che questa è una partita FALSATA. Rigore netto ed espulsione netta da regolamento. Andiamo avanti così, chi fa finta di niente è complice di questo schifo. Scusate lo sfogo.



D’accordo con te che l’arbitro ha sbagliato tutto,
peró obiettivamente il mister è un cagasotto. 
Inizio a pensare che non ha fiducia nella sua squadra, come se sapesse che se giochi un po’ più alto, perdi sicuro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo tempo abbiamo provato a creare di + 
Bhe facile visto che il primo tempo c'era carestia 

ma non mi capacitò.. all'inter il VAR è determinante 
con noi.. nonostante le difficoltà del gioco(volere dei contropiedi con i nostri esterni?) 
ci danno sempre contro! un rigore netto! un rosso risparmiato!

la rabbia è dovuta che a maglie invertite c davano entrambe contro! 

Donnarumma stasera si è guadagnato i 6 mln 
x fortuna la paperina non ha rovinato la sua prestazione 
Leggo avete paura che Rino rovini Paquetà.. viene dal 2 assist di fila Mha 

Conti prima lo metteva.. se non lo fa + vuol dire che non sta bene


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi come si fa a non parlare del rigore non dato e del rosso non dato a pellegrini. Ok tutte le critiche ms datemi rigore e rosso e ne riparliamo


 io voglio vincere almeno con un gioco decente, il rigore mi sarebbe interessato se avessimo giocato a calcio e non un anticalcio, il rigore non me ne frega un xxxxx.


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Febbraio 2019)

conti non lo mette perche' e' piu' offensivo, ma con la mentalita' di gattuso conti non giochera' lui vuole difendersi,
lui vuole giocare un calcio catenacciaro o kick and rush


----------



## Route66 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ogni qualvolta ci troviamo ad affrontare una squadra alla canna del gas gli diamo una mano per risollevarsi...... pazzesco è così da anni!
Il resto del lavoro lo ha fatto l'arbitro.
Cmq per aver giocato in nove abbiamo ottenuto un ottimo risultato
Musacchio mi ha fatto rimpiangere il peggior Zapata.
Suso che non riesce a dribblare nemmeno per sbaglio nonno Kolarov stanco!
Del turco non riesco più ad esprimere un giudizio ma la colpa è di chi lo fa giocare sempre e comunque.
Per il risultato finale questa volta dobbiamo ringraziare il numero 99...
La vedo durissima!


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Febbraio 2019)

Su sky Bergomi, Ambrosini e altri sostengono che non sia rigore. Boh.


----------



## singer (3 Febbraio 2019)

L'arbitro ha maramaldeggiato contro il Milan, e ormai questa è una consuetudine. Ma è una consuetudine a mio modo di vedere propiziata, se non addirittura determinata, dall'atteggiamento della squadra: una squadra che gioca per non prenderle, rintanata in difesa, da provinciale, senza gioco, con finalità puramente distruttive e mai costruttive, porta inevitabilmente gli arbitri a sottostimare il peso degli episodi a favore...checché se ne dica, a mio modo di vedere, sono sensibili, come d'altronde ogni "giudice", ai motivi di giustizia sostanziale: nel dubbio, lasciano correre e chiudono un occhio, se la squadra dimostra di non meritare la vittoria


----------



## impero rossonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

vogliono salvare il posto ...visto che li' sono tutti romanisti o laziali e bergomi e' ovviamente contro di noi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Su sky Bergomi, Ambrosini e altri sostengono che non sia rigore. Boh.



Il disgusto che provo per Ambrosini é difficile da spiegare. Non fa altro che s*******re il Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> metro arbitrale già chiarissimo.
> fischiare a senso unico





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mica facile in 9 contro 11.
> 
> bravi l'esterno non serve



mi autocito per la depressione.

scritti alle20.34 e alle 20.48.


ma si può???????????????


----------



## 1972 (3 Febbraio 2019)

la vergogna e' il doppio giallo non dato a pellegrini


----------



## andreima (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ok che Gattuso deve migliorare,ma a Roma scontro diretto per la Champions se la perdevi erano *****,abbiamo preso un punto all'altro.inter..poi ci sarà anche Roma Inter o i nter Roma..


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> la vergogna e' il doppio giallo non dato a pellegrini



ma solo il giallo a manolas da ultimo uomo l'ho visto solo io??? era rosso


----------



## uolfetto (3 Febbraio 2019)

parlando della partita io ho visto un magistrale daniele de rossi, meno male che qualcuno lo derideva a inizio thread


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il disgusto che provo per Ambrosini é difficile da spiegare. Non fa altro che s*******re il Milan.



L'ho notato anche io ultimamente. Ha il dente avvelenato. Ma prenditela con l'ex società non con il Milan. Che razza di infame.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo me oggi siamo stati imbarazzanti ragazzi, primo tempo chiuso con 1 tiro in porta, per fortuna Piatek è un cecchino. L’avevo scritto prima della partita come sarebbe andata stasera e così è stato. 1 goal inventato e poi tutta la partita dietro a provare a sfangarla. Suso impalpabile, Il turco mi fa salire l’olocausto Ogni pallone che tocca. 0 gioco, ero a casa di amici e al 60 volevo andarmene perché questo non è calcio secondo me, è pura sofferenza, ogni partita che sia il Frosinone o la Roma, mai che riusciamo a fare la partita. Siamo quarti con 9 vittorie in 22 partite, roba mai vista secondo me, con un attacco migliore solo al Torino nelle prime 11. A Gattuso voglio bene, ormai finiamo la stagione con lui ma un altro anno così a guardare questo pseudo calcio non lo guardo. Scusate lo sfogo, sarò esagerato ma questo non è calcio, abbiamo dominato solo contro il Sassuolo in tutta la stagione e con il Chievo che era nel ruolo di squadra materasso ed anche lì a momenti non la riapre Pellissier.


----------



## PM3 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Certo che criticare Gattuso… Dopo le precedenti partite… Siamo reduci da un 2-0 al Napoli… O pensate sia una rosa che può vincere tutte le partite?
L'importante era non perdere. 
La Roma è più forte tecnicamente, non ammetterlo è malafede. 
Se la Roma fa una gran partita c'è poco da fare. 
Con questo Hakan e questo Suso non si va da nessuna parte. 
Per di più con un arbitraggio decente avremmo rischiato di vincerla…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

singer ha scritto:


> L'arbitro ha maramaldeggiato contro il Milan, e ormai questa è una consuetudine. Ma è una consuetudine a mio modo di vedere propiziata, se non addirittura determinata, dall'atteggiamento della squadra: una squadra che gioca per non prenderle, rintanata in difesa, da provinciale, senza gioco, con finalità puramente distruttive e mai costruttive, porta inevitabilmente gli arbitri a sottostimare il peso degli episodi a favore...checché se ne dica, a mio modo di vedere, sono sensibili, come d'altronde ogni "giudice", ai motivi di giustizia sostanziale: *nel dubbio, lasciano correre e chiudono un occhio, se la squadra dimostra di non meritare la vittoria*



Questa mi è nuova.. solitamente chi pilota non dovrebbe finire in galera?


----------



## Victorss (3 Febbraio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> qui non si attacca nessuno, ma qui c'e' gente che spende per vedere una squadra giocare, chi va allo stadio e chi paga per abbonamenti tv..e io voglio vedere un gioco e non un anticalcio, giochiamo un calcio bruttisimo seza anima e grinta, soltanto con paura



Hai ragione c è gente come me che spende per vedere la sua squadra giocare non gli arbitri fare le loro schifezze, domenica dopo domenica da ormai un anno a questa parte. La misura è colma non se ne può più.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vergognoso non aver vinto oggi, la Roma giocava praticamente fuori casa

Donnarumma 8 ci evita la figuraccia
Rodriguez 6,5 l'unico a salvarsi dietro
Romagnoli 5 malissimo
Musacchio 5 malissimo
Calabria 5 scarsissimo 
Bakayoko 5 ho visto un pò di presunzione stasera, molti palloni persi e sbagliati
Kessie 5 palla al piede è davvero un dramma
Paquetà 5 assist ok ma per il resto solo scelte sbagliate (le ennesime..)
Suso 4,5 prevedibilissimo
Calhanoglu 4 imbarazzante
Piatek 7 il migliore, che gol


----------



## vannu994 (3 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Certo che criticare Gattuso… Dopo le precedenti partite… Siamo reduci da un 2-0 al Napoli… O pensate sia una rosa che può vincere tutte le partite?
> L'importante era non perdere.
> La Roma è più forte tecnicamente, non ammetterlo è malafede.
> Se la Roma fa una gran partita c'è poco da fare.
> ...


Io non voglio stare sempre a criticare anche perché è una cosa che non mi piace perché divento anche ripetitivo. Parere personale, secondo me non giochiamo a calcio, abbiamo vinto contro il Napoli 2-0 perché si è inventato due goal Piatek, Baka ha fatto la diga è il Napoli si è intestardito, ma anche lì non abbiamo giocato a calcio, catenaccio sull’1-0 e speriamo di sfangarla. 0 goal tra Torino, Fiorentina, Frosinone e Bologna...


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Io non voglio stare sempre a criticare anche perché è una cosa che non mi piace perché divento anche ripetitivo. Parere personale, secondo me non giochiamo a calcio, abbiamo vinto contro il Napoli 2-0 perché si è inventato due goal Piatek, Baka ha fatto la diga è il Napoli si è intestardito, ma anche lì non abbiamo giocato a calcio, catenaccio sull’1-0 e speriamo di sfangarla. 0 goal tra Torino, Fiorentina, Frosinone e Bologna...



Se Piatek non si fosse inventato il secondo gol col Napoli avremmo visto il solito copione, cioè sull'1 a 0 finisce la partita fino a quando non si prende gol oppure si arriva a sfangarla... è tutto il campionato che va così, vediamo le stesse partite


----------



## singer (3 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questa mi è nuova.. solitamente chi pilota non dovrebbe finire in galera?


Certo, ma chi arbitra necessariamente "pilota", perché esercita comunque una discrezionalità nell'interpretare i vari episodi. Questa discrezionalità non può mai essere eliminata, può solo essere ridotta ed il VAR servirebbe proprio a questo, tuttavia c'è e bisogna farci i conti: se l'ambiente gira contro ad una squadra (nel senso che "nel giro che conta" quella squadra "non conta" o conta meno di altre...), e poi questa squadra in campo mantiene un atteggiamento gattusiano, gioca male, in maniera disordinata e raffazzonata, come se un pareggio valesse una vittoria, di fronte ad un episodio dubbio che potrebbe regalare una immeritata vittoria a questa squadra un arbitro può comprensibilmente essere portato a lasciare correre...è un riflesso psicologico sottile ma che secondo me c'è, e che si aggiunge "al marcio" che comunque la fa da padrone nell'attuale mondo del calcio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Secondo me oggi siamo stati imbarazzanti ragazzi, primo tempo chiuso con 1 tiro in porta, per fortuna Piatek è un cecchino. L’avevo scritto prima della partita come sarebbe andata stasera e così è stato. 1 goal inventato e poi tutta la partita dietro a provare a sfangarla. Suso impalpabile, Il turco mi fa salire l’olocausto Ogni pallone che tocca. 0 gioco, ero a casa di amici e al 60 volevo andarmene perché questo non è calcio secondo me, è pura sofferenza, ogni partita che sia il Frosinone o la Roma, mai che riusciamo a fare la partita. Siamo quarti con 9 vittorie in 22 partite, roba mai vista secondo me, con un attacco migliore solo al Torino nelle prime 11. A Gattuso voglio bene, ormai finiamo la stagione con lui ma un altro anno così a guardare questo pseudo calcio non lo guardo. Scusate lo sfogo, sarò esagerato ma questo non è calcio, abbiamo dominato solo contro il Sassuolo in tutta la stagione e con il Chievo che era nel ruolo di squadra materasso ed anche lì a momenti non la riapre Pellissier.



Ti capisco. Io le guardo sempre tutte ma è davvero uno schifo. Come si fa a concepire il calcio in questa maniera. Ogni partita è una sofferenza da guardare. I giocatori non sanno cosa farci col pallone. 90 minuti rintanati in difesa. Boh.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Certo che criticare Gattuso… Dopo le precedenti partite… Siamo reduci da un 2-0 al Napoli… O pensate sia una rosa che può vincere tutte le partite?
> L'importante era non perdere.
> La Roma è più forte tecnicamente, non ammetterlo è malafede.
> Se la Roma fa una gran partita c'è poco da fare.
> ...



Ma cos'è più forte tecnicamente che hanno preso 7 gol giusto 4 giorni fa. Ma per favore smettetela di difendere questo allenatore indegno. Le ultime 5 partite di campionato erano un filone facilissimo le abbiamo pareggiate/perse quasi tutte.


----------



## Milo (4 Febbraio 2019)

Come si fa a far ancora giocare il turco... cosa deve fare ancora per non meritarsi la panchina??? È veramente scarso, gli avversari ormai gli lasciano spazio e preferiscono raddoppiare su Suso.

Con lui ormai significa giocare in 10, bella mossa trattenerlo.

Poi che mi spieghi il perché non far entrare Conti e gli ultimi 15 minuti non aver messo le 2 punte insieme al posto del turco con Suso trequartista.

Roba da matti


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Certo che criticare Gattuso… Dopo le precedenti partite… Siamo reduci da un 2-0 al Napoli… O pensate sia una rosa che può vincere tutte le partite?
> L'importante era non perdere.
> La Roma è più forte tecnicamente, non ammetterlo è malafede.
> Se la Roma fa una gran partita c'è poco da fare.
> ...



Completamente d'accordo, purtroppo ci sono tifosi che vogliono vedere ogni domenica un calcio champagne ultra offensivo quando la realtà è che abbiamo una squadra in costruzione e con certi limiti dove non possiamo rischiare di più, situazione che abbiamo visto nella prima parte della stagione dove abbiamo segnato parecchio ma abbiamo raccolto pochi punti, insultano a Gattuso per il gioco offensivo ma si dimenticano che negli ultimi 12 giochi tra campionato e copa Italia abbiamo ricevuto solo 5 reti, io credo che sia dirigenza che giocatori e Gattuso hanno scelto questa strada per arrivare in Champions e date le circostanze mi sembra una cosa logica e condivisibile, vedremo alla fine chi ha ragione.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

La roma perde 7 a 1 contro la Fiorentina? Il fenomeno in panchina pensa di vincere col catenaccio e facendo i contropiedi con due velocisti come Suso e la Turca.

Ma come fa a essere sulla panchina del Milan questo qua? E' fortunato che Paquetà e Piatek sono due ottimi giocatori e gli stanno salvando il culo.

Questo incompetente ha solo due punti in più dell'anno scorso nonostante il disastro di Montella. VERGOGNA.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Febbraio 2019)

a parti invertite il fallo da rigore con espulsione sarebbe stato fischiato,sicuro come la morte. non comprendo perchè il MIlan viene sempre sfavorito dagli arbitri,temono una qualfiica del MIlan perchè sanno che basta solo quello per dare vita a un nuovo ciclo,e non vogliono che la Juve abbia avversari in italia,piu chiaro di cosi...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> La roma perde 7 a 1 contro la Fiorentina? Il fenomeno in panchina pensa di vincere col catenaccio e facendo i contropiedi con due velocisti come Suso e la Turca.
> 
> Ma come fa a essere sulla panchina del Milan questo qua? E' fortunato che Paquetà e Piatek sono due ottimi giocatori e gli stanno salvando il culo.
> 
> Questo incompetente ha solo due punti in più dell'anno scorso nonostante il disastro di Montella. VERGOGNA.



Come sempre si esagera... Cosa c'entrano Piatek e Paqueta con tutti i punti fatti o non fatti fino ad adesso visto che sono arrivati da 2 giorni. Semmai abbiamo ben 1 punto in più grazie a loro. Ok.

I punti rispetto allo scorso anno sono pochi. Le altre squadre ne hanno ancora di meno. La lotta Champions è più equilibrata. E pure l'Inter che viaggiava sul velluto adesso deve guardarsi alle spalle e ha giocato due scontri diretti in meno rispetto a noi. 

I punti pesanti lì abbiamo perso a dicembre contro le squadrette. Un errore da non ripetere. Parole come "Vergogna" credo siano sfoghi che hanno poco senso.

E non sto difendendo Gattuso, ma il cammino della squadra in generale e dei ragazzi che vanno in campo che sono in lotta per un obiettivo che manchiamo da 6 anni


----------



## Sotiris (4 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> No, sugli arbitri perdono la parola dal giorno dell'insediamento. Servi delle zebre, vero [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION]?



Totalmente asserviti come si è visto dopo Milan-Juve e Juve-Milan di supercoppa.
Ormai ci sono arbitri che quando sono designati sai già come finirà.
La società dovrebbe fare una lista di questi signori (Maresca, Pairetto, Banti, Damato, Orsato, ...) e imporre a Nicchi di non designarli mai più per le partite del Milan.
Maresca è uno degli ultimi che si è aggiunto, quello dei 9 minuti di recupero in Milan-Crotone.
Ieri non ha fischiato un rigore solare su Suso, solare.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Febbraio 2019)

Possiamo fare tutti i discorsi che vogliamo su Gattuso ma è l'ennesima partita di quest'anno pesantemente condizionata dall'arbitraggio.
Non puoi non dare il rigore su Suso, non puoi.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Possiamo fare tutti i discorsi che vogliamo su Gattuso ma è l'ennesima partita di quest'anno pesantemente condizionata dall'arbitraggio.
> Non puoi non dare il rigore su Suso, non puoi.



A Sky tutti d'accordo ovviamente che non era rigore...anche quei "venduti" di Pirlo e Ambrosini...


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si puoi vincere la partita ma col culo così grande, i campionati li vinci col gioco non con il fondoschiena...
> 
> La Roma di oggi meritava la vittoria ma s'è trovata di fronte un superGigio.



noi avremo giocato anche male, ma se consideriamo un rigore nettissimo in più e un uomo in più (espulsione sacrosanta di pellegrini) il discorso cambia un attimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Totalmente asserviti come si è visto dopo Milan-Juve e Juve-Milan di supercoppa.
> Ormai ci sono arbitri che quando sono designati sai già come finirà.
> La società dovrebbe fare una lista di questi signori (Maresca, Pairetto, Banti, Damato, Orsato, ...) e imporre a Nicchi di non designarli mai più per le partite del Milan.
> Maresca è uno degli ultimi che si è aggiunto, quello dei 9 minuti di recupero in Milan-Crotone.
> Ieri non ha fischiato un rigore solare su Suso, solare.



a cosa servirebbe questa sottomissione se non a ricevere favori?



Zenos ha scritto:


> A Sky tutti d'accordo ovviamente che non era rigore...anche quei "venduti" di Pirlo e Ambrosini...



qualcuno ha anche detto che lo era. caressa forse. comunque si tutti sul "vago".


----------



## Black (4 Febbraio 2019)

a mente fredda, e lasciando perdere l'ennesimo episodio arbitrale a sfavore, usciamo da Roma con un buon punto. Dalla prossima bisogna ricominciare a vincere per mantenere il 4° posto.
Certo che con Suso in pessima condizione fisica e senza un esterno vero si fa fatica.


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> a mente fredda, e lasciando perdere l'ennesimo episodio arbitrale a sfavore, usciamo da Roma con un buon punto. Dalla prossima bisogna ricominciare a vincere per mantenere il 4° posto.
> Certo che con Suso in pessima condizione fisica e senza un esterno vero si fa fatica.



Vediamo, la partita col Cagliari è importante da non sbagliare e poi c'è lo scontro diretto con l'Atalanta. Gattuso nel frattempo ha cambiato nuovamente i movimenti offensivi, tornando al piano tattico dell'anno scorso, vediamo se questa decisione ( con anche la progressiva crescita fisica di Paquetà) pagherà.


----------



## Nils (4 Febbraio 2019)

Brutta partita contro una squadra in crisi, ormai Gattuso ha battezzato definitivamente questo 451 super catenacciaro,
il problema è che praticando questo non gioco non possono crescere ne la squadra ne i singoli.
In più si è messo anche l'arbitro, ma il pari alla fine ci accontenta, poteva andare anche peggio senza Donnarumma.

Sono un sostenitore di Suso, ma se non sta bene non ha senso schierarlo, CHala ormai lo vedo perso per la causa,
ieri occorreva coraggio e schierare sugli esterni due fra Castillejo, Borini e Laxalt,
ma poi togliere i due giocatori più pericolosi? Paquetà e Piontek? va bene che avevano speso, ma così incoraggi ulteriormente gli avversari.


----------



## PM3 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è più forte tecnicamente che hanno preso 7 gol giusto 4 giorni fa. Ma per favore smettetela di difendere questo allenatore indegno. Le ultime 5 partite di campionato erano un filone facilissimo le abbiamo pareggiate/perse quasi tutte.



Quindi si valuta una squadra in base ad una serata storta?
Quale giocatore del Milan giocherebbe titolare nella Roma? 
Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Baka (al posto di Pellegrini) e Piatek. Lo stesso Paquetà (uno dei più forti) si troverebbe in ballottaggio con Zaniolo, che ha dimostrato già di fare la differenza in A. 
Solo chi non conosce il calcio pensava che sarebbe stata una partita facile. Era normale che dopo una brutta figura, avrebbero reagito con una grande prestazione. La Roma di ieri sera ha fatto un primo tempo di alto livello. Pressando e giocando bene. 
Noi abbiamo sbagliato diverse scelte, potevamo essere più lucidi, soprattutto nel secondo tempo. 
Venivamo da 2 partite con il Napoli, giocate bene, ci sta sbagliare la terza. A meno che non si creda che questa sia una squadra di alto livello.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A Sky tutti d'accordo ovviamente che non era rigore...anche quei "venduti" di Pirlo e Ambrosini...



Quando facevo le elementari mi avevano insegnato che se un difensore si disinteressa della palla ed affossa l'attaccante è rigore. Netto.
Pirlo ed Ambrosini devono aver dimenticato l'ABC del calcio, tornino alle scuole dell'obbligo col cappello da somaro.


----------



## Black (4 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quando facevo le elementari mi avevano insegnato che se un difensore si disinteressa della palla ed affossa l'attaccante è rigore. Netto.
> Pirlo ed Ambrosini devono aver dimenticato l'ABC del calcio, tornino alle scuole dell'obbligo col cappello da somaro.



Ambrosini mi fa vomitare... ha un atteggiamento anti-rossonero veramente scandaloso. Se di Pirlo lo capiamo in quanto diventato gobbo, non capisco Ambrosini cos'ha contro di noi. 
E' veramente triste vedere ex-bandiere rossonere schierarsi così apertamente contro il club che li ha resi famosi


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> Ambrosini mi fa vomitare... ha un atteggiamento anti-rossonero veramente scandaloso. Se di Pirlo lo capiamo in quanto diventato gobbo, non capisco Ambrosini cos'ha contro di noi.
> E' veramente triste vedere ex-bandiere rossonere schierarsi così apertamente contro il club che li ha resi famosi



Ambro non ha mai perdonato Galliani (e un pò lo capisco).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Quindi si valuta una squadra in base ad una serata storta?
> Quale giocatore del Milan giocherebbe titolare nella Roma?
> Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Baka (al posto di Pellegrini) e Piatek. Lo stesso Paquetà (uno dei più forti) si troverebbe in ballottaggio con Zaniolo, che ha dimostrato già di fare la differenza in A.
> Solo chi non conosce il calcio pensava che sarebbe stata una partita facile. Era normale che dopo una brutta figura, avrebbero reagito con una grande prestazione. La Roma di ieri sera ha fatto un primo tempo di alto livello. Pressando e giocando bene.
> ...



E' da inizio stagione che giochiamo malissimo. Non una singola partita. Ne ricoderò 2/3 giocate bene.
Ti faccio un'altra domanda: quale altra squadra in Serie A farebbe un cambio di allenatore con noi?


----------



## PM3 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> E' da inizio stagione che giochiamo malissimo. Non una singola partita. Ne ricoderò 2/3 giocate bene.
> Ti faccio un'altra domanda: quale altra squadra in Serie A farebbe un cambio di allenatore con noi?



Penso che Gattuso possa far bene con squadre che lottano per l'El o per non retrocedere. Tutte queste squadra ingaggerebbero Gattuso. 
Se dobbiamo fare un discorso più ampio, ci sta esonerare Gattuso, sia che centri il quarto posto o meno. 
Però ieri per me ha poche colpe, la Roma è più forte, era dentro casa, e ha fatto una partita di livello, soprattutto il primo tempo. Nel secondo è intervenuto l'arbitro ad aiutarla. 
Ci sta pareggiare. Non penso siano questi i punti persi da Gattuso...


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> E' da inizio stagione che giochiamo malissimo. Non una singola partita. Ne ricoderò 2/3 giocate bene.
> Ti faccio un'altra domanda: quale altra squadra in Serie A farebbe un cambio di allenatore con noi?



Chiedi ad un interista o ad un romanista


----------



## Black (4 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ambro non ha mai perdonato Galliani (e un pò lo capisco).



eh ho capito. Ma cosa c'entra Galliani adesso? che se la prenda con il Monza. Il Milan non è Galliani!


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ognuno libero di pensare se Gattuso sia da Milan o meno, 
di sicuro il gioco non lo è.
Troppo troppo bassi, si difende bassissimi e poi si pretende di ripartire, 
le energie di quelli che devono fare la doppia fase, così facendo calano repentinamente.

Difatti i migliori risultano essere quelli che si applicano in fase difensiva: difensori centrali, Bakayoko...
tutti gli altri vivono momenti di pausa all'interno della partita.

Se giocassimo in propensione offensiva costante, potremmo avere più soluzioni e più occasioni da gol, 
ovviamente è solo il mio parere.


----------



## Zlatan87 (4 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> noi avremo giocato anche male, ma se consideriamo un rigore nettissimo in più e un uomo in più (espulsione sacrosanta di pellegrini) il discorso cambia un attimo.



Aggiungo -->Attenzione alla Roma, le ultime sue vittorie non pulitissime (contro Genoa e Torino) e in più lo scempio di ieri sera... il messaggio è chiaro: la Roma non deve morire!
Maresca incompetente... Baka a Bologna stesso fallo di Pellegrini espulso senza se e senza ma e il rigore su Suso è solare!
Evidentemente le lamentele del Pupone a qualcosa sono servite! 
Il Var non ha cambiato nulla se poi le casacche gialle fanno il c...o che vogliono... schiavi indegni del potere da Torino


----------



## Ambrole (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Certo che criticare Gattuso… Dopo le precedenti partite… Siamo reduci da un 2-0 al Napoli… O pensate sia una rosa che può vincere tutte le partite?
> L'importante era non perdere.
> La Roma è più forte tecnicamente, non ammetterlo è malafede.
> Se la Roma fa una gran partita c'è poco da fare.
> ...



Esatto, ragà c'è poco da fare, la Roma ha una formazione titolare che a noi ci da tre piste. Dzeko e zaniolo son top player veri . Noi giocavano con suso e chalanoglu che venivano scherzati dai giocatori della Roma, kessie fa fatica a fare un passaggio.
Noi che sanno giocare abbiamo romagnoli e paqueta...un po' poco


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Quindi si valuta una squadra in base ad una serata storta?
> Quale giocatore del Milan giocherebbe titolare nella Roma?
> Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Baka (al posto di Pellegrini) e Piatek. Lo stesso Paquetà (uno dei più forti) si troverebbe in ballottaggio con Zaniolo, che ha dimostrato già di fare la differenza in A.
> Solo chi non conosce il calcio pensava che sarebbe stata una partita facile. Era normale che dopo una brutta figura, avrebbero reagito con una grande prestazione. La Roma di ieri sera ha fatto un primo tempo di alto livello. Pressando e giocando bene.
> ...



Anche per me la Roma ha reagito bene... con la giusta rabbia agonistica. Kolarov bene nonostrante fosse fischiato, Dzeko benissimo, Zaniolo bene, De Rossi bene. Anche dietro molto più attenti del solito, e Fazio e Manolas sono ottimi giocatori.

Noi purtroppo ieri qualche giocatore offensivo sottotono... Suso in primis oltre al solito Calhanoglu. E soprattutto troppo egoismo da parte di tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ognuno libero di pensare se Gattuso sia da Milan o meno,
> di sicuro il gioco non lo è.
> Troppo troppo bassi, si difende bassissimi e poi si pretende di ripartire,
> le energie di quelli che devono fare la doppia fase, così facendo calano repentinamente.
> ...



E continueremmo a prendere 1/2 gol a partita come fino ad un mese fa.... il problema per cui abbiamo inziato a giocare cosi secondo me è questo.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Anche per me la Roma ha reagito bene... con la giusta rabbia agonistica. Kolarov bene nonostrante fosse fischiato, Dzeko benissimo, Zaniolo bene, De Rossi bene. Anche dietro molto più attenti del solito, e Fazio e Manolas sono ottimi giocatori.
> 
> Noi purtroppo ieri qualche giocatore offensivo sottotono... Suso in primis oltre al solito Calhanoglu. E soprattutto troppo egoismo da parte di tutti.



Tutto qui, loro che hanno dato l' anima, noi che avevamo i nostri giocatori migliori totalmente fuori forma.

Abbiamo anche avuto un mese stressante, partite difficilissime e trasferte insidiose dove tutto sommato, ne siamo usciti bene.

La squadra è questa, non siamo una schiacciasassi, ci sarà da soffrire.

Se poi molti credono che con un altro allenatore lo saremmo, io dico di no, ma è una sensazione, la controprova non l' ho ovviamente


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E continueremmo a prendere 1/2 gol a partita come fino ad un mese fa.... il problema per cui abbiamo inziato a giocare cosi secondo me è questo.



Ma anche ora prenderemmo 2/3 gol a partita se non fosse per Donnarumma. La nostra "fase difensiva ritrovata" si chiama Donnarumma. Le partite le soffriamo tutte, altro che grandissima fase difensiva di Gattuso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> E' da inizio stagione che giochiamo malissimo. Non una singola partita. *Ne ricoderò 2/3 giocate bene.*
> Ti faccio un'altra domanda: quale altra squadra in Serie A farebbe un cambio di allenatore con noi?



????????? quali???????????


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma anche ora prenderemmo 2/3 gol a partita se non fosse per Donnarumma. La nostra "fase difensiva ritrovata" si chiama Donnarumma. Le partite le soffriamo tutte, altro che grandissima fase difensiva di Gattuso.



Col Napoli 0 gol in due partite, Donnarumma ha preso 6,5.. quello del Napoli 7

Ad ogni modo, era ora ci salvasse un paio di partite, con quello che guadagna


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma anche ora prenderemmo 2/3 gol a partita se non fosse per Donnarumma. La nostra "fase difensiva ritrovata" si chiama Donnarumma. Le partite le soffriamo tutte, altro che grandissima fase difensiva di Gattuso.



Donnarumma gioca con noi, eh. Non è lì per caso. Comunque 0 gol in due partite con Napoli non sono solo Donnarumma. Nel 2-0 di coppa Donnarumma bravo ma loro hanno fatto 6 tiri contro una media di 15.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ????????? quali???????????



Vi faccio la domanda inversa: con quale allenatore di Serie A sostituireste Gattuso?

Il tanto preso in giro Giampaolo? il guru Spalletti? Di Francesco? L' Allegri che qui dentro abbiamo pregato se ne andasse?

Mihjiailovic??? i fratelli Inzaghi?

Ancelotti mi pare non lo vogliate più vedere nemmeno in fotografia.

Tra un po li ho detti tutti quelli di Serie A

Gasperini mi risponderete; quindi tanto casino per un allenatore solo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Donnarumma gioca con noi, eh. Non è lì per caso. Comunque 0 gol in due partite con Napoli non sono solo Donnarumma. Nel 2-0 di coppa Donnarumma bravo ma loro hanno fatto 6 tiri contro una media di 15.



Gioca con noi. Ma non si può dire che faccia parte della "fase difensiva". Se mi elogi la fase difensiva di Gattuso non te ne puoi uscire con "Donnarumma gioca con noi eh".


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vi faccio la domanda inversa: con quale allenatore di Serie A sostituireste Gattuso?
> 
> Il tanto preso in giro Giampaolo? il guru Spalletti? Di Francesco? L' Allegri che qui dentro abbiamo pregato se ne andasse?
> 
> ...



Per me Gasperini, Spalletti, Allegri, Di Francesco, Giampaolo, Inzaghi sono tutti allenatori migliori di Gattuso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vi faccio la domanda inversa: con quale allenatore di Serie A sostituireste Gattuso?
> 
> Il tanto preso in giro Giampaolo? il guru Spalletti? Di Francesco? L' Allegri che qui dentro abbiamo pregato se ne andasse?
> 
> ...



la risposta può sembrare contraddittoria..

chi è più forte di gattuso in A? tutti

con chi lo sostituirei? forse nessuno, non lo so. perchè ok va bene passare da zero a 5, ma il milan ormai ha bisogno di un 8 almeno. uno giovane che si aggreghi al progetto, neanche un conte o guardiola...jardim? zidane (magari)? non mi viene altro..


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la risposta può sembrare contraddittoria..
> 
> chi è più forte di gattuso in A? tutti
> 
> con chi lo sostituirei? forse nessuno, non lo so. perchè ok va bene passare da zero a 5, ma il milan ormai ha bisogno di un 8 almeno. uno giovane che si aggreghi al progetto, neanche un conte o guardiola...jardim? zidane (magari)? non mi viene altro..



non è contraddittoria: anzi ha senso; semplicemente sai anche tu, che qualunque allenatore di Serie A attuale, piazzeresti sulla nostra panchina, i risultati sarebbero i medesimi e le difficoltà le stesse, non è che diventeremmo un Barcellona 2.0


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Gioca con noi. Ma non si può dire che faccia parte della "fase difensiva". Se mi elogi la fase difensiva di Gattuso non te ne puoi uscire con "Donnarumma gioca con noi eh".



non ho elogiato niente, ho solo fatto notare che Donnarumma non è culo, è un nostro giocatore. E poi non hai risposto alla seconda parte del post.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me Gasperini, Spalletti, Allegri, Di Francesco, Giampaolo, Inzaghi sono tutti allenatori migliori di Gattuso.



Di Francesco? ma se ieri dovevamo asfaltarli e ne hanno presi 7 pochi giorni fa

Spalletti?? Leggevo che l' Inter aveva una rosa fortissima, lo vogliono cacciare tutti i tifosi dell' Inter, e lo vorresti sulla nostra panchina?

Giampaolo è stato preso in giro per mesi su questi schermi.

Allegri, spero ricordi cosa scrivevano su di lui, e cosa dicevamo noi pochi che lo difendavamo...e poi è finito a giocarsi 2 finali di CL

Probabilmente, gli esempi fatti sopra, non ti riguardano nemmeno, quindi ti chiedo scusa anticipatamente, ma è per farti capire quanto i tifosi spesso siano irrazionali.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non ho elogiato niente, ho solo fatto notare che Donnarumma non è culo, è un nostro giocatore. E poi non hai risposto alla seconda parte del post.



Donnarumma sta facendo almeno 1 miracolo a partita. Anche contro il Genoa, altra partita giocata malissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non è contraddittoria: anzi ha senso; semplicemente sai anche tu, che qualunque allenatore di Serie A attuale, piazzeresti sulla nostra panchina, i risultati sarebbero i medesimi e le difficoltà le stesse, non è che diventeremmo un Barcellona 2.0



credo che si farebbe un po' meglio, ma se devo cambiare... cambio per bene.

altrimenti montella-gattuso non ha insegnato niente.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sta facendo almeno 1 miracolo a partita. Anche contro il Genoa, altra partita giocata malissimo.



Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire. Dati alla mano 4 gol in 10 partite. Eh , ma è tutto merito di Donnarumma. Poi che la parte offensiva facia schifo, d'accordo.


----------



## Naruto98 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Milan squadra al limite della mediocrità, costruita male ed assortita peggio. Tutto ciò non toglie che non esiste che ogni partita debba essere un parto così, contro CHIUNQUE, sotto la gestione Gattuso non ricordo una partita dominata e finita con 2 goal di scarto ( o meglio le ricordo ma si contano veramente sulle dita di una mano). Tra l'altro con questo dettame tattico del "faccio un goal e poi 11 dietro la palla" abbiamo lasciato per strada punti importantissimi con Lazio e Atalanta. Se a giugno, indipendentemente da tutto non viene cambiato prepariamoci ad ulteriore mediocrità.


----------



## Ambrole (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vi faccio la domanda inversa: con quale allenatore di Serie A sostituireste Gattuso?
> 
> Il tanto preso in giro Giampaolo? il guru Spalletti? Di Francesco? L' Allegri che qui dentro abbiamo pregato se ne andasse?
> 
> ...


Beh allegri è un grande allenatore. Da quando ha preso lui la Juve, altro che conte e ci ha fatto vincere uno scudetto, quasi due, con una squadra che nn era certo la più forte.
Giandomenico magari, anche Gasperini. Io non sono uno totalmente contro Gattuso, certo è che nella manovra offensiva siamo scarsi, ma del resto i giocatori questi sono. Diciamo Gattuso nn è il problema, ma certo non da grandi soluzioni


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vi faccio la domanda inversa: con quale allenatore di Serie A sostituireste Gattuso?
> 
> Il tanto preso in giro Giampaolo? il guru Spalletti? Di Francesco? L' Allegri che qui dentro abbiamo pregato se ne andasse?
> 
> ...



Sono tutti superiori a Gattuso tranne Inzaghi. Spalletti rispetto a Gattuso è Brian Clough. Rendiamoci conto di come stiamo messi.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire. Dati alla mano 4 gol in 10 partite. Eh , ma è tutto merito di Donnarumma. Poi che la parte offensiva facia schifo, d'accordo.



Ieri potevano essere almeno 8 gol in 10 partite... Vedi tu. Forse non devi dare del sordo agli altri visto che pure tu ci senti pochino.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sono tutti superiori a Gattuso tranne Inzaghi. Spalletti rispetto a Gattuso è Brian Clough. Rendiamo conti di come stiamo messi.



Vallo a dire agli interisti....


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire agli interisti....



Gattuso all' Inter sarebbe durato 10 giorni.


----------



## sipno (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sono tutti superiori a Gattuso tranne Inzaghi. Spalletti rispetto a Gattuso è Brian Clough. Rendiamoci conto di come stiamo messi.



Quoto. Solo perchè non stanno facendo bene non vuol dire che siano inferiori a Gattuso.
Pure Mourinho ha fallito miseramente ma vale una cinquantina di volte gattuso.

Chiunque meglio di lui in sostanza. In serie A c'era solo Pippo inzaghi di peggiore. Ora è il peggiore.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quoto. Solo perchè non stanno facendo bene non vuol dire che siano inferiori a Gattuso.
> Pure Mourinho ha fallito miseramente ma vale una cinquantina di volte gattuso.
> 
> Chiunque meglio di lui in sostanza. In serie A c'era solo Pippo inzaghi di peggiore. Ora è il peggiore.



Immagina quelli che pensano che Di Francesco è peggiore di Gattuso. Il primo si è fatto una semifinale di CL e passato i gironi quest'anno mentre il secondo è stato umiliato in EL dall' Arsenal e poi uscito in un girone dove sarebbe passato l' Entella.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ieri potevano essere almeno 8 gol in 10 partite... Vedi tu. Forse non devi dare del sordo agli altri visto che pure tu ci senti pochino.



io parto dai dati , tu dai 'potevano essere' .... 10 partite di fila non sono un caso. Se ogni tiro in porta dovesse presupporre che non ci sia un portiere a parare, le partite finirebbero 10-10.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Immagina quelli che pensano che Di Francesco è peggiore di Gattuso. Il primo si è fatto una semifinale di CL e passato i gironi quest'anno mentre il secondo è stato umiliato in EL dall' Arsenal e poi uscito in un girone dove sarebbe passato l' Entella.



Davvero è assurdo. Per me guardano solo livescore, le partite non le guardano nemmeno. Per loro Gattuso è il miglior allenatore del mondo. Così competente che era finito a riallenare la primavera. 
Allegri invece allenatore scarsissimo. Più volte panchina d'oro, Scudetti su Scudetti, finali di Champions League. Per me è pure meglio di Conte. Poi che il gioco non piaccia ci sta, non piace nemmeno a me, come non piace quello di Conte. Ma Gattuso è pietoso sia come gioco che come risultati.


----------



## PM3 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Immagina quelli che pensano che Di Francesco è peggiore di Gattuso. Il primo si è fatto una semifinale di CL e passato i gironi quest'anno mentre il secondo è stato umiliato in EL dall' Arsenal e poi uscito in un girone dove sarebbe passato l' Entella.



Bello questo commento.
Si cerca di sminuire Gattuso per un pari in casa con la Roma, ricordando che la Roma, qualche mese fa, giocava la semifinale di CL... Già lo scorso anno aveva fatto vedere che fuori casa le prendeva di brutto, mentre in casa riusciva a sfoderare prestazioni di alto livello... 
Ed ora critichiamo Gattuso perché ha pareggiato con quella squadra, che, ripeto, è tecnicamente superiore alla nostra. 
Di Matteo ha vinto una Cl prendiamo lui... 
Poi si cambierebbe Gattuso con Spalletti, che è riuscito nell'impresa di far vincere il Bologna fuori casa, non accadeva dal 2017... 
Inzaghi che ha buttato una qualificazione in Cl facendo giocare De Vrij...
Giampaolo che con il bel gioco è stato preso a pallonate a Napoli, senza un tiro in porta degno di nota...

La verità è che la Rosa conta più di qualsiasi allenatore, cambiando Gattuso con gli altri allenatori citati, i risultati non cambierebbero.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Bello questo commento.
> Si cerca di sminuire Gattuso per un pari in casa con la Roma, ricordando che la Roma, qualche mese fa, giocava la semifinale di CL... Già lo scorso anno aveva fatto vedere che fuori casa le prendeva di brutto, mentre in casa riusciva a sfoderare prestazioni di alto livello...
> Ed ora critichiamo Gattuso perché ha pareggiato con quella squadra, che, ripeto, è tecnicamente superiore alla nostra.
> Di Matteo ha vinto una Cl prendiamo lui...
> ...



Certo come no infatti lo UTD sta giocando come con Mourinho. Poi mi parli di Spalletti che ha fatto vincere il Bologna e ti scordi del nostro maestro che ha pareggiato e perso con il Benevento.


----------



## impero rossonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

ma di cosa stiamo parlando ...se non ci fosse stato donnarumma avremmo perso 4 0 5 a 1 ... 2 se ci davano il rigore sacrosanto.... e il nostro gol e' stato esclusivo merito di paqueta che ha resisistito alle cariche e l'ha messa poi in mezzo...di gioco nemmeno l'ombra ... adesso anche col cagliari staremo tutti in difesa come al solito....


----------



## PM3 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Certo come no infatti lo UTD sta giocando come con Mourinho. Poi mi parli di Spalletti che ha fatto vincere il Bologna e ti scordi del nostro maestro che ha pareggiato e perso con il Benevento.



Mourinho aveva lo spogliatoio contro. Gattuso no.
Infatti, come ho detto le figure barbine non le fa solo Gattuso, se dai questa squadra a Spalletti fa gli stessi risultati di Gattuso. Mi sembrava chiaro il mio discorso. Forse non è colpa di Spalletti o Gattuso se si fanno certe prestazioni, ma del valore della squadra e dei giocatori.


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mourinho aveva lo spogliatoio contro. Gattuso no.
> Infatti, come ho detto le figure barbine non le fa solo Gattuso, se dai questa squadra a Spalletti fa gli stessi risultati di Gattuso. Mi sembrava chiaro il mio discorso. Forse non è colpa di Spalletti o Gattuso se si fanno certe prestazioni, ma del valore della squadra e dei giocatori.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Davvero è assurdo. Per me guardano solo livescore, le partite non le guardano nemmeno. Per loro Gattuso è il miglior allenatore del mondo. Così competente che era finito a riallenare la primavera.
> Allegri invece allenatore scarsissimo. Più volte panchina d'oro, Scudetti su Scudetti, finali di Champions League. Per me è pure meglio di Conte. Poi che il gioco non piaccia ci sta, non piace nemmeno a me, come non piace quello di Conte. Ma Gattuso è pietoso sia come gioco che come risultati.



Dai, ti sfido a postare un singolo post dove qualcuno dice che Gattuso è un grande allenatore.
Non travisiamo i fatti.

Chi difende Gattuso, non lo fa in quanto sia Gattuso, ma, tipo me, vuole solo dire che la squadra sta facendo i punti che più o meno farebbe anche con un altro allenatore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mourinho aveva lo spogliatoio contro. Gattuso no.
> Infatti, come ho detto le figure barbine non le fa solo Gattuso, se dai questa squadra a Spalletti fa gli stessi risultati di Gattuso. Mi sembrava chiaro il mio discorso. Forse non è colpa di Spalletti o Gattuso se si fanno certe prestazioni, ma del valore della squadra e dei giocatori.



La Roma qualche mese fa giocava la semifinale di Champions, mentre qualche giorno fa ne ha presi 3 dall'Atalanta e 7 dalla Fiorentina.
Ma per Gattuso è uno squadrone e bisogna rispettarli.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Il risultato visto che la Roma era in serata mi accontenta, ma sono deluso dalla nostra partita, abbiamo portato a casa un punto grazie a Donnarumma e alla giocata di Paquetá con goal da killer d'area di Piatek.

Il nostro gioco era solo lanci lunghi per il polacco. Forse ci siamo esaltati troppo per la coppa Italia.

La cosa positiva è che ora ho l'impressione che possiamo fare punti anche giocando male, mentre ad inizio stagione giocavamo meglio ma venivamo puniti alla prima occasione.
Alla lunga può essere decisivo per il 4° posto.

Su Gattuso preferisco astenermi fino a fine stagione, ma non è detto che non lo si possa cambiare anche se arrivasse 4°, dipende anche dal come e da chi arriverebbe.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Finchè alcuni non supereranno la loro ossessione verso Gattuso non si riuscirà mai a discutere in maniera costruttiva. L'elogio letto ieri a Spalletti (prima della sconfitta in casa ) ne è la riprova.
Tra l'altro i toni sono sempre offensivi nei confronti dell'allenatore e degli altri utenti "fanboy" "feticisti" etc. che non abbracciano il pensiero unico che vede tutti i problemi del mondo legati ad un "pescivendolo", "ignorante" "calabrese" (e termini peggiori che tralascio).

Ieri in campo il Milan ha mostrato limiti chiari quando si trattava di costruire il gioco e siccome non siamo nel settore giovanile dove i bambini hanno bisogno di indicazioni, credo che alcuni elementi come Rodriguez, Kessiè, Chalanoglu abbiano ampiamente dimostrato d'avere limiti tecnici più o meno correggibili. Quante verticalizzazioni ha sbagliato Kessiè? Quante volte è andato al cross Rodriguez senza incartarsi e fare retromarcia? Quante giocate in 1-2 tocchi ha fatto Hakan?

Parlassimo anche di questo ogni tanto invece di concentrarci solo sull'allenatore sarebbe un buon inizio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Bello questo commento.
> Si cerca di sminuire Gattuso per un pari in casa con la Roma, ricordando che la Roma, qualche mese fa, giocava la semifinale di CL... Già lo scorso anno aveva fatto vedere che fuori casa le prendeva di brutto, mentre in casa riusciva a sfoderare prestazioni di alto livello...
> Ed ora critichiamo Gattuso perché ha pareggiato con quella squadra, che, ripeto, è tecnicamente superiore alla nostra.
> Di Matteo ha vinto una Cl prendiamo lui...
> ...



va be le imprese di gattuso sono scolpite sulla pietra. ti sei avventurato in un sentiero poco comodo secondo me. 

comunque se credi che l ecritiche siano solo per ieri sera il milan non lo vedi giocare da almeno 6 mesi


----------



## Igniorante (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> La verità è che la Rosa conta più di qualsiasi allenatore, cambiando Gattuso con gli altri allenatori citati, i risultati non cambierebbero.



Non è vero, la Juve del primo scudetto di Conte era certamente inferiore al Milan di quell'anno.
Così come la rosa dell'Italia, sempre di Conte, o dell'Atletico Madrid finalista di CL non valevano la metà di altre compagini più blasonate, eppure han fatto percorsi eccezionali.
E di esempi ce ne sarebbero ancora tanti altri.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Io dico solo che persino squadre come il Frosinone ogni tanto dominano una partita dall'inizio alla fine, senza sofferenza (es. col Bologna). Noi siamo totalmente incapaci di farlo, quest'anno su 22 partite solo con il Sassuolo è successo. Abbiamo paura anche contro le ultime in classifica, posso accettare le partite indegne in cerca del pareggio con Roma e Napoli ma quelle no. Siccome con Rino siamo in questo loop dall'anno scorso (in cui il nostro filotto era di pareggi e 1-0 stentati) direi che gli elementi per dare un giudizio sul suo operato ci siano, considerando anche i suoi trascorsi che portano nella stessa direzione. Se poi pensate che mettendo Modric al posto di Kessie e Bale al posto del turco vedremmo calcio champagne invidio il vostro ottimismo, per me la sua mentalità resterebbe la stessa.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che persino squadre come il Frosinone ogni tanto dominano una partita dall'inizio alla fine, senza sofferenza (es. col Bologna). Noi siamo totalmente incapaci di farlo, quest'anno su 22 partite solo con il Sassuolo è successo. Abbiamo paura anche contro le ultime in classifica, posso accettare le partite indegne in cerca del pareggio con Roma e Napoli ma quelle no. Siccome con Rino siamo in questo loop dall'anno scorso (in cui il nostro filotto era di pareggi e 1-0 stentati) direi che gli elementi per dare un giudizio sul suo operato ci siano, considerando anche i suoi trascorsi che portano nella stessa direzione. Se poi pensate che mettendo Modric al posto di Kessie e Bale al posto del turco vedremmo calcio champagne invidio il vostro ottimismo, per me la sua mentalità resterebbe la stessa.



Calcio champagne con Gattuso non lo vedremo mai, ti do ragione.
Però a lui si chiede di arrivare in Champions, il risultato è al primo posto, l'estetica è in secondo piano.

Più che altro bisognerebbe ragionare sul fatto se sia l'allenatore giusto per valorizzare i giovani, visto che nell'immediato sarà importante per aumentare i ricavi.


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non è vero, la Juve del primo scudetto di Conte era certamente inferiore al Milan di quell'anno.
> Così come la rosa dell'Italia, sempre di Conte, o dell'Atletico Madrid finalista di CL non valevano la metà di altre compagini più blasonate, eppure han fatto percorsi eccezionali.
> E di esempi ce ne sarebbero ancora tanti altri.



Beh, allora ci sarebbero anche tantissimi esempi di allenatori considerati top che hanno floppato clamorosamente, dipende da quali esempi si sceglie di prendere per sostenere la propria tesi...
Nei due esempi che hai fatto comunque parliamo di allenatori che non erano il top in quel periodo, erano emergenti con fame di successo, Conte alla Juve e Simeone all'Atletico. Quindi tenendo validi quegli esempio si potrebbe pensare che mettere l'emergente Gattuso in panchina al posto di un top con la pancia piena sia la mossa giusta. Personalmente penso che gli allenatori al top da diverso tempo siano destinati a calare e che sia giusto come per i calciatori, puntare su un emergente con tanta fame e idee, il problema è scegliere quello giusto.


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E continueremmo a prendere 1/2 gol a partita come fino ad un mese fa.... il problema per cui abbiamo inziato a giocare cosi secondo me è questo.



E in questo commento evidenzi il limite dell'allenatore, 
è limitato.

La fase difensiva facendo densità davanti alla propria area è la via più facile per difendere, 
ma la fase difensiva proponendo calcio bisogna insegnarla.

Non commento la fase offensiva poiché è imbarazzante.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Finchè alcuni non supereranno la loro ossessione verso Gattuso non si riuscirà mai a discutere in maniera costruttiva. L'elogio letto ieri a Spalletti (prima della sconfitta in casa ) ne è la riprova.
> Tra l'altro i toni sono sempre offensivi nei confronti dell'allenatore e degli altri utenti "fanboy" "feticisti" etc. che non abbracciano il pensiero unico che vede tutti i problemi del mondo legati ad un "pescivendolo", "ignorante" "calabrese" (e termini peggiori che tralascio).
> 
> Ieri in campo il Milan ha mostrato limiti chiari quando si trattava di costruire il gioco e siccome non siamo nel settore giovanile dove i bambini hanno bisogno di indicazioni, credo che alcuni elementi come Rodriguez, Kessiè, Chalanoglu abbiano ampiamente dimostrato d'avere limiti tecnici più o meno correggibili. Quante verticalizzazioni ha sbagliato Kessiè? Quante volte è andato al cross Rodriguez senza incartarsi e fare retromarcia? Quante giocate in 1-2 tocchi ha fatto Hakan?
> ...



Guarda Clarenzio, io sono d'accordo. Tra l'altro io sono stato un "garantista" ed ho difeso Rino quando veniva attaccato pesantemente già quest'estate. Aveva il beneficio del dubbio, e mi sembrava ragionevole accordargli fiducia.

Adesso però, visto cosa è venuto fuori, non mi sento più di averlo come allenatore, ed ha palesato atteggiamenti intollerabili come la predilezione per il turco e il voler ostentatamente sostituire Paquetà, e non mettere Conti.

Detto questo, per venirti incontro, raderei al suolo ambo le fasce, Suso compreso.

E come ultima cosa, non sono sicuro che le prestazioni di alcuni giocatori non siano alla fine condizionate da una certa mentalità instillata giorno per giorno da Gattuso. A me sembra che i giocatori giochino con la paura di sbilanciarsi troppo, non rischiano mai anche passaggi banalmente costruttivi per la fase offensiva. Abbiamo la più grande promessa brasiliana e il quasi-capocannoniere della serie A, ed il resto non fa proprio schifo, io mi aspettavo miglioramenti, non un incancrenirsi del non-gioco fino ad arrivare al catenaccio. Stiamo rintanati nell'angolo del ring a prendere cazzotti a tutto spiano, passivi, sperando che l'avversario si stanchi o si distragga per colpire di rimessa.

Molto ma molto brutto. Non è roba da AC Milan, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Raryof (4 Febbraio 2019)

Una società seria capisce e a giugno fa piazza pulita spedendo in primis Suso, Kessie e Calhanoglu.
Fa spazio "salariale" e manda via tutti i catorci che ci portiamo dietro da anni.
Va a prendere Chiesa per sostituire Suso, Baka per sostituire Kessie e poi punta un cc forte, forse Verratti o magari lo stesso Zaniolo facendo saltare il banco con un'offerta da 65-70 mln + 1 giocatore.

Donnarumma
Conti Caldara Romagnoli RR
Verratti Bakayoko
Chiesa Zaniolo Paquetà
Piatek


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> E in questo commento evidenzi il limite dell'allenatore,
> è limitato.
> 
> La fase difensiva facendo densità davanti alla propria area è la via più facile per difendere,
> ...



Bastasse insegnarla, lo si potrebbe fare anche ai giocatori del Frosinone.

La realtà è che abbiamo una squadra più abile a difendere che ad attaccare, e quindi si punta su questo.

Poi l' allenatore potrebbe essere migliorabile, per carità, ma se Suso è in giornata no, e Chala lo è perennemente, non c'è allenatore che tenga


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bastasse insegnarla, lo si potrebbe fare anche ai giocatori del Frosinone.
> 
> La realtà è che abbiamo una squadra più abile a difendere che ad attaccare, e quindi si punta su questo.
> 
> Poi l' allenatore potrebbe essere migliorabile, per carità, ma se Suso è in giornata no, e Chala lo è perennemente, non c'è allenatore che tenga



Il Sassuolo gioca un buon calcio, 
la Sampdoria anche.

Io penso che con allenatori propositivi ci potremmo gustare prestazioni migliori, 
e anche qualche risultato migliore, ma potrei sbagliarmi, non lo metto in dubbio.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il Sassuolo gioca un buon calcio,
> la Sampdoria anche.
> 
> Io penso che con allenatori propositivi ci potremmo gustare prestazioni migliori,
> e anche qualche risultato migliore, ma potrei sbagliarmi, non lo metto in dubbio.



Tutto è possibile, per carità, ma credo che comunque saremmo a questo punteggio in classifica, punto più o punto meno.

Di certo non saremmo a rompere le scatole a Napoli e Ladri...


----------



## odasensei (4 Febbraio 2019)

Che roba brutta ieri sera 
Non tanto il solito schieramento ultra basso da cui ormai non si scappa, ma piuttosto nei pochi momenti in cui si riusciva ad avanzare saltando il pressing del centrocampo della Roma si perdeva sistematicamente palla per errori anche banali o si perdeva tempo nel fare la giocata o si tornava indietro per mancanza di movimenti senza palla (una cosa scandalosa, capisco che Suso non ne farà mai ma almeno Kessie in area potrebbe entrarci, anche per fare solo confusione).
Assurdi il rigore non dato e la mancata espulsione di Pellegrini  Ma come si fa a non andare almeno a riguardarli?! Senza contare gli altri fessi del Var room (o come si chiama) che non segnalano nulla all'arbitro  Cosa avrebbero di diverso dagli spettatori in tribuna?!


----------



## Sotiris (4 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A Sky tutti d'accordo ovviamente che non era rigore...anche quei "venduti" di Pirlo e Ambrosini...



Per fortuna non vedo più Sky Italia... L'avevo disdetta ai tempi della D'Amico spiegando via PEC tutti i motivi. Poi mi avevano cercato più volte e li diffidai dal molestarmi telefonicamente di nuovo. Pirlo e Ambrosini sono due mie grandi delusioni. Il secondo soprattutto.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a cosa servirebbe questa sottomissione se non a ricevere favori?
> 
> 
> 
> qualcuno ha anche detto che lo era. caressa forse. comunque si tutti sul "vago".



Appunto, almeno ricevessimo favori. Invece è chiaro che per i gobbi è meglio non avere in Champions né Inter né Milan per spartirsi più agevolmente la torta dei diritti/incassi sapendo che robe come Napoli Lazio Roma non hanno il DNA per andare avanti in Champions costantemente.
Quindi questo silenzio indecente che vantaggi ci sta portando? Vogliamo Dybala? Vogliamo altre carcasse gobbe al prossimo mercato?
Boh!


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Appunto, almeno ricevessimo favori. Invece è chiaro che per i gobbi è meglio non avere in Champions né Inter né Milan per spartirsi più agevolmente la torta dei diritti/incassi sapendo che robe come Napoli Lazio Roma non hanno il DNA per andare avanti in Champions costantemente.
> Quindi questo silenzio indecente che vantaggi ci sta portando? Vogliamo Dybala? Vogliamo altre carcasse gobbe al prossimo mercato?
> Boh!



Esatto, per la Juventus almeno in Italia il Milan è la principale minaccia finanziaria.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Appunto, almeno ricevessimo favori. Invece è chiaro che per i gobbi è meglio non avere in Champions né Inter né Milan per spartirsi più agevolmente la torta dei diritti/incassi sapendo che robe come Napoli Lazio Roma non hanno il DNA per andare avanti in Champions costantemente.
> Quindi questo silenzio indecente che vantaggi ci sta portando? Vogliamo Dybala? Vogliamo altre carcasse gobbe al prossimo mercato?
> Boh!



Non è solo la Juventus, andatevi a vedere quanti favori riceve regolarmente la Roma.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Febbraio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non è solo la Juventus, andatevi a vedere quanti favori riceve regolarmente la Roma.



Lo so lo so. Ma Pallotta è il perdente perfetto. Non vuole mettere un euro, sguazza tra la scusa del FPF e i piazzamenti Champions. Quanto scommetti che in cambio di questo Zaniolo e forse Manolas vanno ai ladri?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non è solo la Juventus, andatevi a vedere quanti favori riceve regolarmente la Roma.



Vero

Ricordo ancora contro il genoa: attaccante rossoblu che salta da solo in aerea quasi sulla linea di porta, arriva il difensore da dietro che lo spinge con due mani proprio, come si fa alle elementari.

Rigore plateale, NULLA

Li ho capito che c'era qualcosa di strano, e non sono certo un complottista.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero
> 
> Ricordo ancora contro il genoa: attaccante rossoblu che salta da solo in aerea quasi sulla linea di porta, arriva il difensore da dietro che lo spinge con due mani proprio, come si fa alle elementari.
> 
> ...



Niente di strano, la Roma è tifata da buona parte dei politici che infestano le aule del potere, basta fare 2 + 2...Andreotti stesso, l'emblema della politica di stampo mafioso, era tifoso dei lupacchiotti. Preparatevi ad altre perle da qui alla fine dell'anno, sia pro-Roma che contro di noi e Lazio.


----------

